# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Υπέκυψα πάλι...

## kerasitsos

Καλημέρα σε όλους... Χθες βράδυ είχα πάλι επεισόδιο και αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω χάλια... Είχα πείσει τον εαυτό μου ότι θα σταματούσα αυτή την αλλόκοτη συμπεριφορά, όλη τη μέρα τα είχα πάει πολύ καλά και το βράδυ για κακή μου τύχη έπρεπε να βγω με το φίλο μου για φαγητό, προσπάθησα να το αποφύγω όμως δεν τα κατάφερα... Παράγγειλα ένα φιλέτο κοτόπουλο και μόλις έβαλα την πρώτη μπουκιά ένιωθα ότι ήθελα να φάω όλο το μαγαζί... Τελικά κατέληξα να φάω από ψωμί μέχρι μιλφέιγ, δεν άφησα ψίχουλο, το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι γύρισα σπίτι στις 2 τα ξημερώματα και από τη λύσσα μου έφαγα ένα κουτί λαδοκούλουρα... Έχω απελπιστεί...

----------


## kassi_ed

Καλημερα Κερασουλα!!Καταρχην δεν χαθηκε ο κοσμος αν ειχες και ενα βουλιμικο χτες..Σκεψου οτι σημερα ξεκινησε μια καινουρια μερα που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την χτεσινη..Προσπαθησε να μην τις συνδεσεις στο μυαλο σου και συνεχισεις και σημερα..Ασε που ετσι που τα ακουω(η μαλλον τα διαβαζω) μπορει απλα να εφαγες λιγο παραπανω με βαση τα δικα σου δεδομενα..Αλλα οπως και να χει αν φας λιγο πιο ελαφρυα σημερα θα δεις που ολα θα φτιαξουν και μην ξεχνας οτι ειμαστε ολοι εδω και σε στηριζουμε με ολη μας την θεληση!!!Καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα πως αισθανεσαι γλυκεια μου γιατι και εγω το περναω καθε τρεις και λιγο...μη το βαλεις κατω...ενας αγωνας ειναι με τις ηττες αλλα και με τις νικες του...

----------


## kerasitsos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ kassi... Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι και σήμερα το πρωί έφαγα πολύ παραπάνω απότι θα έπρεπε... Θα προσπαθήσω την υπόλοιπη μέρα να κάνω κανονικά τα υπόλοιπα γεύματα και ελπίζω από αύριο να νιώθω καλύτερα... Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα κι από 'μένα Kerasitso!!


Κι εγώ έτσι την παθαίνω...Αν πω ότι θα κάτσω να φάω κανονικά καταλήγω να φάω τον περίδρομο. Το κακό είναι ότι το επαναλαμβάνω και την επόμενη μέρα. Τα λαδοκούλουρα δεν είναι και τόσο βαριά. ʼσε που το φιλέτο κοτόπουλο είναι πολύ light επιλογή. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι φάε σαλάτα με τόνο και 2 φρυγανιές κι όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## kerasitsos

ʼστα να πάνε dolhpin... Το κοτόπουλο ήταν η αρχή για όλα τα υπόλοιπα... Αν ήταν μόνο αυτό και τα λαδοκούλουρα θα ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένη με τον εαυτό μου... Το χειρότερο είναι ότι ενώ 2 μέρες συνεχόμενες τρώω, ξυπνάω την επόμενη και το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι τι θα φάω, έτσι για πρωινό ξέσκισα τα λαδοκούλουρα πάλι... Αφού ακόμα να χωνέψω... Τι εξάρτηση και αυτή, νιώθω σαν ναρκωμανής... ʼμα δεν πάρω τη δόση μου παθαίνω τρελά σύνδρομα στέρησης, έχω απίστευτα νεύρα όταν νιώθω πείνα και δεν είναι να μου μιλάει κανείς... Ελπίζω να μην είμαι η μοναδική με στερητικά σύνδρομα... Έχει κανείς καμία καλή συμβουλή για την αντιμετώπιση της στέρησης???

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Kι εγώ σήμερα δεν είμαι κάλά.Είχα κάποια υποτροπή ( ευτυχώς δεν το έριξα στα πολύ λιπαρά ) αλλά θέλω να ελπίζω ότι σήμερα θα επανέλθω.

ΓΕΡΑ ΛΕΜΕ!!!

----------


## τζενη_ed

σιγα μην εισαι η μονη
εδω κοντεβουμε να βγαλουμε και βουλευτη
αμα δεν κολουσε το μυαλο μας στα φαγια ολη μερα γιατι καθομαστε 
και γραφουμε εδω περα
αν γινοταν να μην αποφευγουμε την πρωτη μπουκια.
να μην πεσουμε με τα μουτρα μετα 
θα ειμασταν ολοι πανευτυχεις
στο κατω κατω απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν καταλαβαινουμε τι τρωμε αλλα φαινεται αδυνατο να σταματησουμε τον εαυτο μας πριν
φτασει στο σημειο πριν την ανατιναξη του στομαχιου
ειναι απο την στερηση 
στερουμε την ευχαριστηση του φαγητου στον εαυτο μας 
και τον φτανουμε σε σημειο να ξεσπαει σε ανεξελεγκτα
φαγοποτια γιατι εχει την εντυπωση οτι εχει πεσει η πεινα του 40
ξανα και ποτε θα βρει να ξαναφαει;;

----------


## kerasitsos

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Τζένη μου... Αυτή η εμμονή με το φαγητό συνδέεται άμεσα και με τη στέρηση αλλά και με τις ηλίθιες σκέψεις που ασυναίσθητα κάνουμε ότι μετά από το μεγάλο φαγοπότι θα πέσει πείνα... Το πιο τραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλα τα κάνουμε συνειδητά... Γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι λάθος και συνεχίζουμε... 
Κουράγιο kleanthi... Σε νιώθω απόλυτα... Εύχομαι να μην έχεις άλλη υποτροπή... Όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι...

----------


## kassi_ed

αρε Κερασιτσο αυτο με το μυαλο που λες πολυ το σκεφτομαι..ωπες ωρες νιωθω οτι ενω τα χερια μου τα ποδια μου και ολα τα μελη του σωματος μου εγω τα λειτουργω,το μυαλο λες και δεν ειναι δικο μου κανει οτι του καπνισει απο μονο του...τωρα πως πας?συνεχιζεις τη βουτια στο φαι?

----------


## FREEDOM8

Μαλλον περονοσπορος επεσε δεν εξηγειται...Και εγω απο χθες ακροβατω...Χαλια......Απογνωσ  ξανα.....

----------


## zeta_ed

φαινεται οτι το ειχει η μερα χθες γιατι το παρακανα κ'γω!
Κατ'αρχην καλως ηλθες Kerasitos κ απο μενα, ηθελα να γραψω χθες αλλα ετσι οπως μου εκατσε η μερα...ας'τα!

Και σαν να μην εφτανε το χθεσινο, τωρα που γυρισα απο την δουλεια επανελαβα τα χθεσινα λες κ μπηκε ο διαολος μεσα μου.
χαλια μαυρα τι να πω!!!!

Ευχομαι ολοι να ημαστε καλητερα αυριο!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Πωπω σήμερα έπιασε η μαύρη η κατάρα λέμε!Ποιος μας μελετάει ρε παιδιά; ʼντε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## FREEDOM8

Mαυρη κ αραχνη.Τρισκαταρατη νιωθω φερτε εναν παπα να διαβασει καμια ευχη ρε παιδια

----------


## kerasitsos

Καλησπέρα!!!! Λέτε να μας μάτιασαν??? 3 μέρες συνεχόμενες ξέφευγα τελείως... Σήμερα ως τώρα(φτου φτου μη με ματιάσω) όλα έχουν πάει καλά... Εσείς πως είστε παιδιά?

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΦΟΡΗΤΑ
ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ 
ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΤΟΛΜΑΔΑΚΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΛΙΤΖΑΝΕΣ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΟΙΛΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ 
ΤΡΕΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ
ΑΝΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## kerasitsos

Καλησπέρα Τζένη μου... Για πες τι ντολμαδάκια έφαγες? Το παράκανες ή φυσιολογικά?

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ,ΤΖΕΝΑΚΙ?

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΤΑ ΝΤΟΛΜΑΔΑΚΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑΛΑΤΖΙ 
ΕΦΕΓΑ 8 ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΜΕΛΙΤΖΑΝΕΣ ΜΙΣΗ ΦΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΒΙΤΑΜ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΧΥΜΟΥΣ
ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΕΤΕ;;

----------


## natallia

ψυχραιμια, αλλωστε ποτε δεν ειναι αργα για μια νεα αρχη. ολα θα πανε καλα, ειναι στο χερι μας απο εμας εξαρταται

----------


## kerasitsos

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είσαι μια χαρά, έφαγες φαγητάκι και όχι junk... Την ισορροπία θα την βρούμε σιγά σιγά, χωρίς καταπίεση...

----------


## τζενη_ed

THANKS ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΧΑΖΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά εμένα πάντως με αγχώνει πάρα πολύ το Πάσχα...Πώς θα αντέξω Θεέ μου...? Είναι το πρώτο μου Πάσχα με τέτοιου είδους θέματα.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ναι, το Πάσχα είναι μια <<πρόκληση>>.Αλλά το ζήτημα είναι να είμαστε καλά και τις ιδιαιτέρες μέρες που προσφέρονται τα πάντα απλόχερα μπροστά μας.Μόνο τότε θα είμαστε ολότελα καλά.

----------


## FREEDOM8

Dolphin εμενα το εκατοστο πρωτο!!
Εχεις πολυ δικιο κλεανθη,μονο οταν θα μπορουμε να συμπεριφερομαστε σωστα σε ολες τις περιστασεις,θα μπορουμε να μιλαμε και για πληρη γιατρεια.
Ας το δουμε σαν ενα τεστ και ας προσπαθησουμε να γραψουμε αριστα η τουλαχιστον να πιασουμε τη βαση!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Αχ ρε παιδιά, έχετε χίλια δίκια!!! Δυστυχώς εκεί που θα πάω για Πάσχα δε θα έχω internet για να μπορώ να σας γράφω και να παίρνω κουράγιο. Βέβαια, η διαιτολόγος μου μου άφησε το περιθώριο να ΄΄ξεφύγω΄΄ 2 μερούλες...αλλά μόνο 2! Με συμβούλεψε να μη φάω πολύ αρνί, να φάω 2-3 αυγουλάκια, πολλή σαλάτα και λίγο τσουρέκι. Ε είναι Πάσχα αυτό τώρα? Εγώ κάθε χρόνο ξέρετε τι έκανα το βράδυ του Μ. Σαββάτου και το πρωί της Κυριακής? Έτρωγα μια κομματάρα τσουρέκι με μισό αυγό kinder (το μεγάλο, έτσι?) Και φέτος θα φάω λίγο τσουρεκάκι. Καλύτερα να μη φάω καθόλου τσουρέκι να τελειώνουμε...

----------


## free_powered_ed

Παιδια..υπεκυψα παλι..γαμωτο..νομιζω οτι αυτη τη φορα δεν ειναι οτι δεν το ελεγξα ειναι οτι δεν ηθελα να το ελεγξω..ενα αδυναμο εκεινο τηστιγμη κομματι του εαυτου μου μου ελεγε ''μπες στο σουπερ και παρε ο,τι θελεις να φας''..και το αλλο να μου λεει, ''σκεψου αν οντως πεινας''..και εγω μπηκα και δν ηθελα να φαω τιποτα..δε με δελεαζε τιποτα! στο τελος πηρα ομως ενα πακετο μπισκοτα βρωμης ολικης αλεσεως (ειμαι κ υγεινη τρομαρα μου..) φυσικα ειχα μετανιωσει Τ Ο Σ Ο πολυ γιατι ηξερα οτι μπορουσα και πως να το αντιμετωπισω αλλα τελικα ξεσπασα σε 2 σοκολατες, ποπκορν,μερικες φετες τοστ ολικης και 2 φετες κασερι, 1 γιαουρτι.

Και σημερα το παρτυ συνεχιζετε..και φυσικα συνεχιζετε γιατι νιωθω ασχημα απο χθες ετσι??

----------


## τζενη_ed

αντε βρε χαζο δεν ηταν και πολλα
ειναι φυσιολογικο οταν στερησε μετα να ξεσπας
τρωγε λιγο ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα
κι ασ μη πεινας
θα δεις οτι δεν θα πεσεις με τα μουτρα μετα

----------


## free_powered_ed

Tζενακι μου τι κανεις? Ειμαι καλυτερα σημερα αν και χθες χαζευα το πρησμενο στομαχι και κοιλια μου προσπαθωντας να σκεφτω οτι ειναι παροδικο και θα περασει και αυτο. Ακομη ενα επεισοδι κατεφερε να ριξει τη ψυχολογια μου. Ωστοσο και τωρα νιωθω χοντρη. 
Δε πειραζει ομως, ας μη τοβλεπω αποδοκιμαστικα. Καθε επεισοδιο ειναι με μικροτερη συχνοτητα με το περασμα του καιρου και εχει να σου υπενθιμισει κατι το οποιο εχεις ξεχασει να λαβεις υποψη αυτη τη φορα. Πιστευω να ελλατωθει τοσο ωστε να βγω νικητρια. Δε σας ξεχνω απλα το προγραμμα μου ειναι ολιγον αγχωτικο (ιδου και η αιτια βουλιμιας που συνοδευοταν απο μοναξια το βραδυ της παρασκευης) 

Σε ευχαριστω κουκλα μου. Φιλακια και καλη δυναμη στη συνεχεια του αγωνα μας!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλή σου μέρα free powered!!


Σήμερα είναι μια καινούργια μέρα, ελπίζω να σου πηγαίνουν όλα καλά και να έσκισες χθες. ΄ποπως σου είπα και χθες αυτά που έφαγες δεν ήταν και τόσο πολλά πια για να ανησυχείς. Τα χώνεψες με φυσιολογικό τρόπο, τελείωσε. Το είπες και μόνη σου, κάθε φορά μας θωρακίζει, μας ενισχύει τις αντοχές ώστε η επόμενη να αργήσει ή να μην έρθει και ποτέ (σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα). 
''Κάθε που νιώθω μοναξιά, σκέφτομαι πώς υπάρχεις και θέλω να 'ρθω εκεί κοντά τίποτα να μην πάθεις...''. Σου το αφιερώνω...


Καλή συνέχεια κουκλίτσα!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ρε παιδια κι εγω ξεκοιλιαστικα χτες
θες κατι η μοναξια
θες οι πολλες μερες τωρα που ειμουνα καλο κοριτσι....
δεν ξερω τι μ επιασε και ενω εφαγα κανονικα εως μπολικο 
το μεσιμερι μπριζολα τυροσαλατα χορτα πουρε
μετα περιελαβα γυρω στα 2 κιλα κερασια
μακαρονια μπολονεζ μπολικα
και για επιδορπιο μια καλη μεριδα παγωτο σοκολατα
τι θα κανω?
και θελω να παω και στο μαροκο σε 2 βδομαδες
πως θα βαλω μαγιο η ρουφιαναααααααααααα
δεν αντεχω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι
δεν θελω να παωωωωωω
θελω να παω αργοτερα
οχι τωρα
χεεεεεεεεεεεεεελπ
αιμ ντεσπεριτ
αι ριλλι γουοντ το κραυ τιλ αι μ θιν

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τζενάκι χαλάρωσε...15 μέρες είναι υπεραρκετές για να επανέλθεις. Ελαφρύ βραδυνό απόψε κι από αύριο συνεχίζεις με διατροφή. Όταν νιώθεις μοναξιά, μη μένεις κλεισμένη σπίτι. Κάνε κανένα περίπατο, κάνε κάτι εκτός σπιτιού ή έστω εκτός κουζίνας. Μια χαρά θα είσαι στο Μαρόκο. Δεν έφαγες πια και τοοοοοσο πολύ. Πού να δεις εγώ τι τρώω σε ορισμένα βουλιμικά....


ʼντε κοριτσάκι...ψυχραιμία...!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Tζενάκι μπορεί να έφαγες λίγο παραπάνω αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι αυτή η σου η πράξη θα σε <<φιλοδωρήσει>> άμεσα με πολύ βάρος.Ξέχασε το και συνέχισε το διατροφικό σου πρόγραμμα.Θα δεις ότι θα επανέλθεις αμέσως και θα πας στο Μαρόκο ανάλαφρη. :)

----------


## τζενη_ed

θενκς γκαις
για τη συμπαρασταση
ειμουνα σιγουρη οτι θα με ανεβασετε
μεχρι τωρα ειμουνα καλο κοριτσι σημερα
ελπιζω να επανελθω στας επαλξεις
<παει εγω μαροκο φαει ολοι εκει. εγω δε φαει >
λεμε τωρα......

----------


## un-happy

Καλημέρα...
απέτυχα για ακόμα μια φορά. Ενώ για 1,5 βδομάδα τα πήγαινα πολύ καλα (ακολουθούσα τη σταθεροποίηση μου χωρίς επισκέψεις στην τουαλέτα), ψές τα έκανα θάλασσα. Οι ελένιδες και οι κωσταντίνοι φταίνε! Έφαγα ένα σωρό και μετά.... Πότε θα σταματήσει αυτός ο εφιάλτης... :-(

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Oκ κι εγώ είχα μια παρεκτροπή από το πρόγραμμα μου και προσπαθώ να ελεγξω τη σκέψη μου ώστε να το δω έτσι.

Ας μην πάψουμε να ελπίζουμε στην άλλη,αυριανή, διαφορετική μέρα...Αν και...περάσαν χρόνια που δεν έρχεται...

----------


## un-happy

Όπως το λές Κλεάνθη μου. Αυτή η μέρα δεν έρχεται ποτέ. Μετά απο κάθε βουλιμικό επεισόδιο υπόσχομαι στον εαυτό μου ότι θα είναι το τελευταίο και ότι αύριο θα είναι μια καλύτερα μέρα, μακρυά από επεισόδια και μιζέριες. Κιόμως ακόμα περιμένω αυτό το αύριο...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

un-happy ξέρω πως νιώθεις.Είναι πολλές οι στιγμές που σκέφτεσαι πως όλη σου η ζωή θα σημαδευτεί από τη βουλιμία και πως τελικά θα τη χάσεις αναλώνοντας χρόνο σκεφτόμενος το φαγητό,τα επεισόδια και κυρίως τη μιζέρια που βγάζει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση.Χάνουμε στιγμές και αυτό μας τρελαίνει βλέποντας , συγκριτικά, τους γύρω μας που γεύονται κάθε λεπτό.

Υπομονή,υπομονή,υπομονή και δύναμη να έχουμε.

Ίσως για κάποιο άγνωστο προς εμάς λόγο, να πρέπει να το περάσουμε όλο αυτό.Κάποια χαμένη ισορροπία πρέπει να βρούμε για να επανέλθουμε.

----------


## un-happy

Αυτό το υπομονή το ακούω πολύ συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό. Από διάφορους...η μαμά μου, ο ψυχολόγος μου... Και συνέχεια απορώ. Δεν κάνω υπομονή; Μήπως τελικά δεν ξέρω τί είναι υπομονή...; Τί να πώ... Υπομονή λοιπόν, ότι και αν είναι αυτό!

----------


## τζενη_ed

οπως εχετε πιστευω αντιφθει κι εγω υπεκυψα παλι

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν ξέρω,αλλα με τη λέξη "υπομονή" έχω ένα θέμα...
Τη θεωρώ τον πιο εγγυημένο δρόμο,ώστε να να συνεχίσει κάποιος να υποφέρει...
Βέβαια,ας μη γενικεύω...Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση πάντα...
Ισως το θέμα να το'χω με την πρόθεση,γιατί η επιμονή,η αναμονή δε μ'ενοχλούν...
Μου ακούγεται παθητική κατάσταση,στωική και κατ'έπέκταση δεν πολυπιστέυω στη δυναμική της...
Ο καθένας ασφαλώς ας κάνει οτιδήποτε τυχόν τον βοηθά...
Καλή μας δύναμη,απ'όπου κι αν ο καθένας μας την αντλεί!

----------


## change_ed

νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να δώσουμε και μια σημασία στη λέξη "αποδοχή" πέρα απ την υπομονή...

ναι! αλλο ενα επεισόδιο... ΝΑΙ το έκανα, ειχα τους λογους μου και υπεκυψα,
κατι παραπανω θα κανω, θα δυναμωσω αργα αργα και ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ,
να αγαπαμε τον μικρουλη εαυτο μας, αυτον τον πληγωμενο που μας πληγωνει
Ας σκεφτουμε πως ειμαστε οι καλοι γονεις του προβληματισμενου παιδιου μας. Θα το μαλωναμε;
Οχι οτι ειναι ευκολο....

κι οσο για το Μαρόκο... εχω κι εγω ενα παρομοιο στοχο, πιο μακρυνο, καλοκαιρινό, αλλα δεν τον προλαβαινω!!!
οσο σκεφτομουν να τον προλαβω τοσο δεν ξεκινουσα προγραμμα, τοσο ετρωγα...

τωρα εβαλα ενα πολυ πιο μακρυνο στοχο... αοριστο... και για το καλοκαιρι που θα παω διακοπες εβαλα τον εφικτο στοχο... νιωθω καλα... να δουμε

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ''ΑΛΛΑΓΗ'' ΜΟΥ! ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ!
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΠΝΕΕΙΣ!

----------


## change_ed

ΕΓΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!
τωρα πηρα πιο πολυ κουραγιο!!!!
:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αγάπη, τρυφερότητα και παρηγοριά στο εσωτερικό μας παιδί και στις ανάγκες του!

----------


## un-happy

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου και καλή βδομάδα.
Δυστυχώς έκλεισε άσχημα η εβδομάδα μου αφού ψές δεν τα κατάφερα και έτρεχα πάλι στην τουαλέτα.... Αυτή η εβδομάδα όμως θα είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη!

φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## change_ed

καλημέρα

κι εγώ έφαγα βράδυ, κάτι που δεν μου πάει...

2 σουβλακια καλαμακια και 2 πιτακια... δεν ειναι πολλα αλλα αισθανθηκα σαν να εφαγα τον αμπακο...

οσο κι αν προσπαθω να λεω... δεν έφαγες πολυ, ολα μια χαρα
ολο σκεφτομαι πως θα μπορουσα να το αποφυγω και πως ηταν μια αποτυχια μου

ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ!
ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΠΙΑ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΑΛΚΟΟΛ!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΟΥ

παντως ειναι απαραιτητο να τα γραφουμε
βλέπουμε εκ των υστερων πως δεν ηταν και τοσα πολλα... αλλιως αν το αφηναμε στο μυαλο μας...

ΕΝΟΧΕΣ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ! κάνουν τοξίνες 

:-)

----------


## Dimitroola

ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ !!! ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΤΑ. ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΠΑΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΛΕΙΜΜΑΤΑ!!! ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΩΩ ΨΩΜΙ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΣΕΩΣ, ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙΑ ΚΛΠ. ΟΧΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΛΙΠΑΡΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ..ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ???


ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟ ΣΥΝΑΟΣΘΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!

----------


## change_ed

ασε τωρα ρεύομαι... δε μου κατσε καλα το γιαούρτι, μαζι με το αγχος....
:)

γραφε τα γραφε τα.... κατεγραφε ειδικα τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας μαζι με τα συναισθηματα και την κατασταση... πρεπει να γραψεις καμια 10αρια για να βγαλεις πατεντα συναισθηματων που σε κανει να τρως, κατι τετοιο τελος παντων... εγω γραφω γραφω, κυνηγαω το επισοδιο αλλα ως τωρα παλι καλα δεν εχει ερθει... θα γραφω ομως γιατι με βοηθαει πολυ, ειναι χρονια που δεν εχω καταφερει να κρατησω τοσο χαμηλες ημερησιες θερμιδες...

----------


## Devil_s_Lawyer

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Είμαι καινούρια...ΈΤυχε σήμερα να ψάχνω στο goοgle για διαιτητικά θέματα και νομίζω ότι ταιριάζω κ εγώ κάπου εδώ στην παρέα σας!
Το ίδιο πράγμα μου συμβαίνει...Ειδικά τώρα με τις πανελλήνιες!! Κάθε φορά που γυρίζω σπίτι, στον δρόμο λέω ότι θα φάω μια φυσιολογική μερίδα, μα σαν πατήσω το πόδι στην κουζίνα περιδρομιάζω ότι βρω μπροστά μου!!! Δεν μπορώ να περιορίσω τον εαυτό μου και τρελαίνομαι!!! Ενώ όταν βρίσκομαι εκτός σπιτιού, μπορώ να αποφύγω ότιδήποτε έχει σχέση με φαγητό!
Κάθε φορά προσπαθώ να κάνω μια αρχή και πάντα την χαλάω!!! Απελπισία....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δικηγόρε του διαβόλου,καλώς μας ήρθες!
Να υποθέσω ότι δηλώσαμε νομική;
Καλή επιτυχία στις πανελλήνιες καθώς και στο στόχο ως προς το βάρος σου!
Θα τη βρεις τη σειρά σου! Όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά,θα δεις...

----------


## Dimitroola

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!!

ΜΗΝ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΩΝ. ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΈΣΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΧΟΜΕΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΕΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΤΥΠΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ. ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ. ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. 

ΟΤΑΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ?? ''ΟΤΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ,ΑΦΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ?''
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ/ΑΙΤΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΑΜΕ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΗ.

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ, ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ!! ΦΙΛΙΑ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

καλως το μας
ειναι κατι που εχω κανει απειρες φορες αυτο που περιγραφεις
ειναι αμετρητες οι μερες που εχω πει οτι δεν θα το κανω αυριο
ανχωνομαι μεχρι και στον υπνο μου για τα κιλα
το Μαροκο δεν θελω να το σκεφτομαι 
αντι να χασω 
εγω περιδρομιαζω οτι μπορειτε να φανταστειτε
δεν ξερω
περιμενω το θαυμα........

----------


## Devil_s_Lawyer

Δεν οφείλεται μόνο στις εξετάσεις που δίνω...Δεν έχω καθόλου άγχος γι'αυτές...Γενικά την έχω αυτή την συνήθεια...Πεινάω και λέω ότι θα φάω ένα φρούτο. Το ένα φρούτο γίνεται φρυγανιά με τυρί, μετά ψωμί, μετά λίγη σοκολάτα, και πάει λέγοντας! Εκείνη την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω τον εαυτό μου!!! Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να σταματήσω να τρώω έτσι και όμως δεν έχω την δυναμη να το κάνω!!! 
Χτες που καθόμουν εδω και διάβασα δικά σας posts κατάλαβα πως δεν είμαι η μόνη που το παθαίνω...και μου δώσατε δύναμη!! Χθες το βράδυ δεν έφαγα και έπεσα ευτυχισμένη για ύπνο!

----------


## Dimitroola

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!! ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ !!! ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ!!!

ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## hopa

TZENH THN TETARTH HMOYN LARISA!
πολυ ζεστη ρε δεν ειχα κανα τηλ σου να σε παρω γμτ.φιλακια και τι σε νοιαζει πως θα εισαι στο μαροκο ρε χαζη?
αφου κανεις δεν θα σε ξερει.Ρ ωτα εμενα στην χαλκιδικη που ολο πεφτω πανω σε γνωστους και δεν εχει και βραχια να κρυφτω!φιλακια!

----------


## τζενη_ed

χαχαχαχ
ελπιδακι 
καλοοοο
το χα βαλει ξερεις τωρα <στοχο> να φτασω 70 κιλα για το μαροκο
αλλα δεν 
τελως παντων
οσο για το τηλ ναι ρε συ τν αλλη φορα που θα σε πετυχω στο τσατ η στο εμ ες εν θα στο δωσω

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα παιδιά!


Χθες βράδυ κι εγώ υπέκυψα πάλι μετά από 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα. Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα παίρνω κάτι ορμόνες για τον κύκλο μου (προγεστερόνη) και μου έχει ανοίξει φοβερά η όρεξη. 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι χθες είχα και ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο και φείγοντας ένιωθα τόσο ανάλαφρη αλλά μετά στο σπίτι μ' έπιασε η κρίση. Δεν έκανα εμετό ευτυχώς αλλά λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ που τα χάλασα όλα ακόμα μια φορά.

----------


## change_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> 
> Χθες βράδυ κι εγώ υπέκυψα πάλι μετά από 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα. Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα παίρνω κάτι ορμόνες για τον κύκλο μου (προγεστερόνη) και μου έχει ανοίξει φοβερά η όρεξη. 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι χθες είχα και ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο και φείγοντας ένιωθα τόσο ανάλαφρη αλλά μετά στο σπίτι μ' έπιασε η κρίση. Δεν έκανα εμετό ευτυχώς αλλά λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ που τα χάλασα όλα ακόμα μια φορά.


ναι ρε παιδι μου... τι πράγμα αυτο με τους ψυχολόγους... παίρνεις το οκ οτι εισαι οκ... και μετα λες... ας το ριξω λιγο εξω!!!

:)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> 
> Χθες βράδυ κι εγώ υπέκυψα πάλι μετά από 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα. Εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα παίρνω κάτι ορμόνες για τον κύκλο μου (προγεστερόνη) και μου έχει ανοίξει φοβερά η όρεξη. 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι χθες είχα και ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο και φείγοντας ένιωθα τόσο ανάλαφρη αλλά μετά στο σπίτι μ' έπιασε η κρίση. Δεν έκανα εμετό ευτυχώς αλλά λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ που τα χάλασα όλα ακόμα μια φορά.


Δελφινάκι δε χάλασε τίποτα με μια φορούλα. Τα έχουμε πει έ; :) :).Θα συνεχίσεις κανονικά. :) Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΔΕΛΦΙΝΑΚΙ. ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗΣ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΘΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΚΑΣΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΣΠΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΦΑΓΗΤΟ. ΕΝΙΩΣΕΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ. ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Σήμερα είναι η τρίτη μέρα βουλιμικού. Τις τελευταίες φορές κρατάει 3 μέρες την κάθε φορά. Χθες δυστυχώς έκανα και εμετούς. Ήταν αναπόφευκτο διότι είχα σκάσει.
Ευτυχώς αύριο θα πάω Κάρυστο με το φίλο μου κι ελπίζω να το βουλώσω το στοματάκι μου.

----------


## NADINE_ed

"...θα σου κλείσω το στόμα με χίλια φιλιά
και ας παν στην ευχή τα παλιά..."

Αν έτσι φεύγουν και τα ρημαδοκιλά,ακόμα καλύτερα!
Καλά νε περάσεις,δελφίνι-δελφινάκι!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ε ρε Βελλής.Που τον θυμήθηκες; :) :) Νιώσε...


Δελφινάκι πήγαινα να περάσεις καλά με το φίλο σου και δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να ηρεμήσει, να ξεχαστεί και ν' αδείασει απο σκέψεις. :)

Καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!


Χθες ξαναείχα ένα μικρο-βουλιμικό. Ευτυχώς δεν το συνέχισα και σήμερα όπως συνήθως.
Βασικά, είχα πάει χθες σε μια βάφτιση που είχε και τραπέζι μετά και...καταλαβαίνετε...Χωρίς εμετούς πάντως.
Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί, ρε γαμώτο, όταν βρίσκομαι έξω για φαγητό να μη μπορώ να ελέγξω την ποσότητα που τρώω? Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχω πιεί ούτε μια σταλιά αλκοολ? Πότε επιτέλους θα μπορέσω να πω στον εαυτό μου ''φτάνει, αρκετά έφαγες'' και να μη συνεχίζω το τσιμπολόγημα?

----------


## Dimitroola

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΒΑΠΤΙΣΗ ΠΑΡΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ. ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΟΠΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΟΛΟΓΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ?? ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΣΙΜΠΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ. ΤΣΙΜΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΣΙΜΠΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ!

----------


## un-happy

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχει πολύ καιρό να γράψω στο foryum. Μπαίνω βέβαια που και πού για ν αδώ πώς είστε αλλά δεν έχω κουράγιο να γράψω. Βασικά είμαι χάλια αυτό τον καιρό. Υποκύπτω κάθε μέρα εδώ και 1-1,5 μήνα. Έχω ήδη πάρει 3 κιλά και περνώ από 3 βουλιμικά την ημέρα (με εμετούς). Δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω και η ψυχολογία μου είναι στο μηδέν. Η πίεση μου έπεσε στο 8 και έτρεχα στους γιατρούς. Κάθε μέρα που ξυπνώ λέω στον εαυτό μου: "Σήμερα θα φάω σαν άνθρωπος". Και τελικά...τρώω σαν γουρούνι. Εϊμαι πολύ απελπισμένη, ότι και αν κάνω δεν πετυχαίνει. Αγόρασα βιβλία (Βουλιμία:αποκτείστε τον έλεγχο και Αισθανθείτε καλά) αγόρασα κιθάρα για να κάνω κάτι άλλο και να μένω μακρυά από την κουζίνα. Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α δεν με βοηθά. Είμαι σε απόγνωση...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Hey κούκλακι που εξαφανίστηκες;:)

Όλοι μας περνάμε τις <<πάνω>> και τις << κάτω >> φάσεις μας.Κι εγώ αυτή την περίοδο είμαι αρκετά ασταθής και στο φαγητό αλλά και γενικότερα.Ξέρεις πως είναι αυτές οι καταστάσεις.

Απλά το ζήτημα είναι να μπορέσουμε να διαχειριστούμε και λίγο τη βουλιμική μας περίοδο έξαρσης και να μην αφήσουμε να κυκλώσει το μυαλό μας η σκέψη ότι όλα χάθηκαν ή τελείωσαν ή ότι έχει γίνει κάποια ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά στο πρόγραμμα μας.Κύκλος είναι και γυρίζει...και...μακάρι να μη γύριζε ποτέ...


Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη, καλό κουράγιο και καλές κιθαριστικές εκτελέσεις...:)

----------


## dolphin_ed

Unhappy,


Δώσε μια υπόσχεση, βάλε ένα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σου και ξύπνα αύριο το πρωί λέγοντας : ''Από σήμερα τέρμα τα βουλιμικά΄΄. Ο Αύγουστος είναι μπροστά μας, θα κάνουμε ένα σωρό ωραία πράγματα, θα ξεχαστούμε, θα κάνουμε τα μπανάκια μας. Συνήθως, στις διακοπές χαλαρώνουμε και βρίσκουμε ένα σωρό ενδιαφέροντα. Εγώ π.χ. έχω βάλει στόχο μέσα στον Αύγουστο να κόψω το κάπνισμα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι οι διακοπές είναι η καλύτερη περίοδος να πάρεις τα ''πάνω'' σου.
Έχεις σκεφτεί να καταγράφεις τα συναισθήματα σου λίγο πριν σε πιάσει βουλιμικό ή γενικά κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας?

----------


## un-happy

Κλουνάκι και δελφινάκι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όταν διάβασα αυτά που μου γράψατε κατάλαβα ότι μου λείψατε. 
Δυστυχώς εμένα το καλοκαιράκι με αγχώνει γιατί πάντα μα πάντα βάζω κιλά. Προσπαθώ διάφορα αυτό τον καιρό. Καταγράφω τί τρώω και προσπαθώ να ανακαλύψω και τι νιώθω κατά τα βουλιμικά. Συνήθως όμως δεν βρίσκω κάτι. Απλά ένα κενό και μια απίστευτη επιθυμία να φάω. Το πιο λυπηρό είναι ότι ανακάλυψα πόσο ευτυχισμένη νιώθω την ώρα που βάζω τα πρώτα κομάτια σοκολάτας στο στώμα μου. Είναι λυπηρό να ανακαλύπτεις ότι οι΄μόνες στιγμές ευτυχίας στην καθημερινότητά σου είναι αυτές που τρώς και συμπεριφέρεσε σαν γουρούνι. Θα μείνω και χωρίς ψυχολόγο για ένα μήνα και αυτό με αγχωνει πολύ γιατί δεν έχω πλέον κανέναν άλλο να πώ δύο κουβέντες μαζί του. Το ξέρει βέβαια και μου στέλλει κανένα μύνημα στο κινητό αλλά...
Σήμερα είπα ότι θα κάνω καινούργια αρχή. Θα συμπεριφερτώ επιτέλους σαν άνθρωπος και θα τα καταφέρω.

Ελπίζω Κλεάνθη μου να νιώσεις και σύ καλύτερα σύντομα και να βρείς πράγματα από τα οποία να αντλήσεις δύναμη. 

Φιλιά!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Un happy μου,

πολύ χαίρομαι που από σήμερα κάνεις μια νέα διατροφική αρχή. Γράφε μας συνέχεια να μας λες πώς τα πας. Κι εγώ χθες ένιωθα ότι με περιτριγύριζε βουλιμικό αλλά το πάλεψα με νύχια και με δόντια....και λίγο παραπάνω καρπουζάκι...χε χε!
Διάβασα πρόσφατα ότι ένας από τους λόγους των ξεσπασμάτων υπερφαγίας είναι η διαταραχή του συστήματος πείνας-κορεσμού. Πώς επανέρχεται άραγε στα φυσιολογικά του το σύστημα αυτό? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## un-happy

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Σήμερα είμαι καλά. Χτές για πρώτη φορά μετά απο πολλές πολλές βδομάδες δεν είχα βουλιμικό. Δεν ήταν έυκολο βέβαια, έπρεπε να το παλέψω λίγο αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα.

Ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια και την υποστήριξη

Φιλιά!

----------


## Dena30s

Γειά σας καινούρια στο χώρο, αλλά όχι στην ασθένεια και δεν πολυξέρω να το λειτουργώ αλλά θα το πάρω το κολάι! Το σημαντικό είναι να τρώμε λογικά γεύματα ή να μην μας νοιάζει μία παραφαγία?

----------


## Dena30s

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Un happy μου,
> 
> πολύ χαίρομαι που από σήμερα κάνεις μια νέα διατροφική αρχή. Γράφε μας συνέχεια να μας λες πώς τα πας. Κι εγώ χθες ένιωθα ότι με περιτριγύριζε βουλιμικό αλλά το πάλεψα με νύχια και με δόντια....και λίγο παραπάνω καρπουζάκι...χε χε!
> Διάβασα πρόσφατα ότι ένας από τους λόγους των ξεσπασμάτων υπερφαγίας είναι η διαταραχή του συστήματος πείνας-κορεσμού. Πώς επανέρχεται άραγε στα φυσιολογικά του το σύστημα αυτό? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Dimitroola

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ! ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ, ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ. ΧΘΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΛΙΓΟΝ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗΣ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΣΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ. ΣΙΓΑ ΠΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ? ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ 500 ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΑ.

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ..ΝΑ ΣΤΡΑΦΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΗ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕ ΛΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.

ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,Dimitroola μου! Αυτό είνια το σκεπτικό! Καλή δύναμη σ' ό,τι κάνεις...Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## stargazer_ed

Πιστεύω ότι με απλές συμβουλές για συγκράτηση και ψυχραιμία δε λύνονται τα προβλήματα. Το φαγητό δεν είναι αλκοόλ, τσιγάρο ή ναρκωτικά για να μην μπορείς ν' αντισταθείς και να υποκύπτεις.

Όποιος δεν μπορεί ν' αντισταθεί στο φαγητό σε τέτοιο βαθμό - δε μιλάω απλά για ένα γλυκό - τότε η αιτία είναι ένα βαθύ ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα ή μια ψυχιατρική νόσος. Αυτά δε θεραπεύονται από δω, ούτε απαριθμώντας τις συνέπειες. Αυτά λύνονται με ψυχανάλυση, φαρμακευτική αγωγή κι επιστήμη και φυσικά με στήριξη αλλά μόνη της δεν αρκεί.

----------


## smile002

Μπραβο Δημητρουλινα μας!!!Καλη συνεχεια στα βηματα σου!!
Stargazer, τι ακριβως καινουριο μας ειπες?Φυσικα κ δε λυνονται τα προβληματα απο δω, μονο που αυτο το forum λειτουργει στα πλαισια της στηριξης.

----------


## stargazer_ed

Νομίζω ότι δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα λύνονται σχετικά απλά, με τη θέληση του ατόμου. Όταν κάποιος ξεσπά ή έχει την ανάγκη να το κάνει στο φαγητό, τα ποτά ή τα ναρκωτικά τότε προφανώς χρειάζεται θεραπεία. Είναι ανεύθυνο να λέμε μπράβο επειδή μόνο 1 φορά το μήνα υπέκυψε.

Δε ξέρω ποιος περνά την άποψη ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεσπάμε στο φαγητό. Να συμπληρώσω τότε και το αλκοόλ ή το χασίς? Το περιστασιακό ξέσπασμα και κει δεν κάνει κακό, αλλά η μόνιμη κατάσταση. Κι όταν μιλάμε "ξεσπάω στο φαγητό" δεν εννοούμε 2 σουβλάκια και παγωτό...

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι η ενθάρρυνση κάνει το άτομο να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη από επιστήμονες και το μια στο τόσο δε πειράζει. Ενώ το πρόβλημα υποβόσκει και δεν λύνεται.

----------


## smile002

Το θεμα ειναι να αναγνωριζεται η προοδος του ατομου οταν ας πουμε απο 4 φορες + τη βδομαδα καταφερνει να ξεσπα 1 φορα το μηνα.Αυτο αναγνωριζεται συνηθως κ απο ειδικους ψυχολογους οταν το ατομο παρακολουθειται οι οποιοι το επαινουν γιατι ειναι ενδειξη βελτιωσης κ φυσικα δεν του λενε "ναι οκ, ομως το προβλημα υποβοσκει".Φυσικα το προβλημα υπαρχει κ αντιμετωπιζεται σταδιακα ομως η προοδος δεν πρεπει να παραβλεπεται.Και η ενθαρρυνση χρειαζεται γιατι οταν επισημαινεις μονο το προβλημα τοτε λογικο ειναι ο καθε βουλιμικος να χασει καθε ελπιδα που μπορει να τρεφει κ να προτιμησει να στραφει πιο βαθια στο προβλημα κ να το εντεινει.Οσον αφορα τους ειδικους πιστευω οτι οταν βρισκεσαι σε αρχη βουλιμιας κ το εχεις αναγνωρισει ως προβλημα μπορεις να κανεις πολλα απο μονος σου, ενω οσο αφηνεσαι τοτε υπαρχουν πολλα που πρεπει να ξεριζωθουν πολυ βαθια ψυχολογικα οποτε ειναι ζωτικη η 
βοηθεια ενος ψυχολογου.

----------


## Dimitroola

stargazer ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ 'Η ΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΣΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΕΙ. ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ.
ΩΣΤΟΣΟ, ΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ. ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ,ΑΛΛΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ. 
ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ, ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΣΙΜΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΑΚΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΑΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ Κ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ, (ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΧΘΕΣ) ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ. ΣΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ ΚΟΡΕΣΜΟ,ΑΠΛΑ ΤΡΩΣ!!!
ΕΠΕΙΤΑ, ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡ'ΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑ ΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΘΩ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΩ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΚΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΘΑΡΥΝΕΤΑΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ. ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ 2 ΜΕΤΑ 3 ΜΕΤΑ 4 ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΩ ΚΑΘ'ΕΞΗΣ.

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΑΦΥΠΝΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

----------


## Dena30s

Γεια σας. Είμαι καινούρια εδώ... Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται το όλο θέμα... Όταν τρώω φυσιολογικά και όχι μισό κιλό μέλι νιώθω εσωτερική πίεση στ' αυτιά, λίγο άτονη, αλλά ταυτόχρονα σε υπερένταση.... Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό; Παρεπιπτόντως δεν κάνω έμετο, ποτέ και το παλεύω με γυμναστήριο. Ευχαριστώ. Ντίνα

----------


## Dena30s

Όταν έχεις κάποιον να μιλάς βοηθάει περισσότερο από τους ειδικούς. Αυτοί κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, αλλά αν το σκεφτείς, κυρίως σε ακούνε... Το υποσυνείδητό μας είναι το πρόβλημα και το συνειδητό δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Με το να το λες το υποσυνείδητο το ακούει και κάποια στιγμή το αναγνωρίζει... Τότε ξέρεις τη λύση από μόνη σου... Χρονοβόρο; Ναι, αλλά οι ψυχολόγοι δεν είναι; ʼλλο θέμα οι ψυχίατροι.
Θα τα πας μια χαρά αρκεί να ξαναθυμηθείς να εμπιστεύεσαι εσένα... Φοβάσαι, αλλά ο εγκέφαλός σου είναι εκεί για εσένα... Ξέρεις τι σε τρώει και πως να το αλλάξεις... Συνήθως φοβόμαστε την αλλαγή. Ποιοι θα γίνουμε αν το κάνουμε και αλλάξουμε; Θα μας αναγνωρίζουμε; Θα τα καταφέρουμε χωρίς δικαιολογίες που μας κρατάνε ακινητοποιημένους; Θα μα; κουράσει η πείνα (που ίσως να μην την αισθανθούμε ποτε)... Αυτό φοβάμαι εγώ

----------


## hopa

δημητρουλα μ χαρηκα πολυ με τα νεα σου,μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου,ειναι πολυ ωραια εικονα αυτη να γραφεις εδω σ'αυτο το τοπικ εσυ και να λες ποσο και πως το ελεγχεις ,ενω οταν δημιουργησες το θεμα αυτο εδω ησουν απελπισμενη..αληθεια δινεις ελπιδα σε ολους.Και ακομα χαιρομαι γιατι μα ς παραθετεις την σημερινη σου οπτικη απεναντι στην ασθενεια που σαφως σου διδαξε πολλα,σε περναω 10 χρονια ειμαι βουλιμικη 12 χρονια κι αυτα που λες τα εχω καταλαβει μετα απο τα 3 πρωτα χρονια της βουλιμιας και 9 χρονια μετα την 1η συνειδητοποιηση ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να τα εφαρμοσω..συγχαρητηρια ειλικρινα και χαιρομαι που δεν σε βυθισε πιο κατω οπως εμενα και πολλους αλλους, αλλα σε δυναμωσε και τωρα εισαι μια ανασα ανακουφισης για μας.Ειλικρινα μεσα απο την καρδια μου μπραβο και να γινεσαι καθε μερα και πιο δυνατη.φιλακια πολλα.

----------


## smile002

Μετα απο 3 μηνες ειχα κ εγω ενα μικροεπεισοδιο σημερα.Θες λιγο η αλλαγη που πηγα στο εξοχικο για διακοπες κ χαρηκα?θες απ την αλλη μια λιγουρα κ η αφαγια τοσο καιρο πριν?θες ισως κ την αυτοτιμωρια που θελω ακομα να μου επιβαλλω για απροσδιοριστους ακομα λογους?
Απο αυριο ομως ολα θα συνεχιστουν κανονικα ευελπιστω :)

----------


## Dimitroola

ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ. ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ, Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ 2 ΜΕΤΑ 3 ΜΕΤΑ 4 ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΩ ΚΑΘ'ΕΞΗΣ.

ΕΛΠΙΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ..ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ. ΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΩ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΩΣ ΕΝΑ ΒΑΜΘΟ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΩ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ! ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΦΘΗΚΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΠΕΚΤΑΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, ΙΣΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ. ΩΣΤΟΣΟ, Η ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΥΛΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΓΡΗΓΟΡΣΗ. ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΟΣΚΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ. ΕΣΥ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΣ?? ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ? ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ?

ΝΤΙΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΕΣ! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ, ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΡΟ ΤΕΤΕΛΕΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ. ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΦΕΚΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ. ΑΡΚΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΣΕΙΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΔΑΦΟΣ ΗΔΗ Η ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΡΑΣΕΙ!

ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΟΣΑ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΕΜΑΣ.

----------


## Dena30s

Η επανάληψη μίας συμπεριφοράς μας φέρνει ένα βήμα πιο κοντά να κατανοήσουμε και να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα... Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η ζωή σας και οι εμπειρίες σας, αλλά εγώ είμαι μόνη μου και χωρίς φίλες από τα εφτά μου... Μάλλον φταίω εγώ, γι αυτό και δεν έχω κουράγιο... Τι θα με ωφελήσει η υγεία εαν είναι να συνεχίσω να βιώνω μοναξιά; Κουράστηκα πια... Ακόμα κι εδώ περνάω απαρατήρητη σε ώρες που κανένας άλλος δεν είναι εδώ!

----------


## Dena30s

Παρεπιπτώντως σ'ευχαριστώ Δημητρούλα...

----------


## BLiSS

ενταξει τωρα και εσυ βρε dena. το φορουμ δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη κινηση οποτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μενει καποιος μονος εδω για καποια ωρα.
σε τι θα σε οφελησει η υγεια? στο να εκπληρωνεις τους προσωπικους στοχους, να σε χαιρεται κατα κυριο λογο η οικογενεια σου και κατ'επεκταση καποια σχεση σου, καποια μελλοντικη σου δυνατη φιλια κλπ.
υπαρχουν και μαυρες στιγμες στις ζωες μας, δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα. αλλα αμα πεις, οτι παραιτουμαι, ειναι σαν να δειλιαζεις. η ζωη ειναι ενας μονιμος αγωνας αλλα και δωρο που πρεπει να το χαιρεσαι και ποτε να μην το απαρνεισαι. βρες πραγματα και στοχους που θα σε κανουν ευτυχισμενη. ολα κερδιζονται, δεν χαριζονται.
και μην ξεχνας οτι ζεις το παρων. δεν ξερεις τι σου ξημερωνει το μελλον! η ζωη ειναι γεματη εκπληξεις... ;)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς το νέο χαδιάρικο μέλος μας! :)
Όντως υπάρχει πολλή νέκρα στο φόρουμ τελευταία...
Θα δεις σε κανά δυο εβδομάδες τι θα γίνεται,που θα έχει επιστρέψει κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του...
Εντωμεταξύ κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το συσχετισμό της υγείας σου με την κοινωνική σου ζωή...
Μην ξεχνάς ότι όλα είναι δράση και αντίδραση κι ευτυχώς οι περισσότερες δράσεις περνάν από το χέρι μας...
Αν λοιπόν επιθυμείς άλλες αντιδράσεις,ξέρεις πολύ καλά προς ποιά κατεύθυνση να συντονίσεις την προσπάθεια σου.
Εμείς πάντως είμαστε εδώ!Είσαι ασφαλώς ευπρόσδεκτη να γίνεις ενεργό μέλος της παρέας μας!Φιλιά!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα!


Γύρισα σήμερα από διακοπές. Έχω πάρει κανένα τρίκιλο σίγουρα (δεν έχω τολμήσει να ζυγιστώ ακόμα). 'Ετρωγα σαν γουρούνι. Αύριο ξαναφεύγω κι έπιστρέφω σε μια εβδομάδα.
Διάθεση χάλια....


Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

DENA MOU GIA SOU EIMASTE KAI SIMPATRIOTISSES!!!AN KAI KENOURGIA EDO THELO NA S PO POS KANENAS DEN AKSIZEI NA EINAI MONOS TOU.EIMAI SIGOURI POS AN AFINES TOUS GIRO SOU NA SE PLISIASOUN KAI NA SE GNORISOUN THA EIXES FILOUS KAI MALISTA ALITHINOUS KAI AKSIOUS NA SE SINTROFEUOUN.I YGEIA MAS EINAI TO PIO SIMANTIKO PRAGMA POU EXOUME AN IPARXEI AUTI MPOROUME NA KANOUME PRAGMATA MEGALA I KAI MIKRA ANALOGA ME TIS FILODOKSIES MAS.PIASE APO TA MALLIA TI ZOI DEN AKSIZEI NA XANEIS OUTE MIA STIGMI GIATI PERNAEI GRIGORA.OLOI EXOUME TA PROVLIMATA MAS.....TO MISTIKO GIA NA TA KSEPERASOUME EINAI N T LINOUME KAI NA MI TA PROSPERNAME
KISSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα!!

Μετά από 20 μέρες δίαιτας ξαναέπεσα σε βουλιμικό. Χθες πήγα σε ένα γάμο και μετά στο τραπέζι. Έφαγα κανονικά το φαγητό μου και το γλυκό μου αλλά μετά δεν ξέρω τι με έπιασε κι ήθαλα να φάω κι άλλο. Οπότε έφαγα και 4-5 λουκουμάδες με παγωτό, ήπια κι αρκετό κρασί κι όταν γύρισα σπίτι συνέχισα να χλαπακιάζω ασύστολα.
Σήμερα το πρωί ενώ είχα αποφασίσει να φάω κανονικά όλη τη μέρα, γυρίζοντας από το γυμναστήριο ξανακύλησα...Μέχρι πριν από μια ώρα έτρωγα ό,τι έβρισκα μπροστά μου. Κάσιους, σοκολάτα αμυγδάλου, γραβιέρα, κουλουράκια, αμύγδαλα, κάστανο γλυκό κουταλιού, ψάρι, κολοκύθια ψητά, φακές, lila pause, σοκοφρέτα, pacotinia, αχλάδια, μελιντζανοσαλάτα. Ούτε έγκυος να ήμουνα. Τέτοιους συνδυασμούς φαγητών δε νομίζω ότι τους κάνει άλλος άνθρωπος. Αναρωτιέμαι τι έφταιξε αυτή τη φορά και την ξαναπάτησα. Έκανα δίαιτα βασισμένη σε αυτή της διαιτολόγου απλά δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν καθόλου λάδι κι είχα αντικαταστήσει το ψωμί με φρυγανιές. Φρόντιζα να τρώω κάθε 3-4 ώρες, 5 γεύματα την ημέρα.
Το περασμένο Σάββατο μάλιστα έφαγα και ένα μικρό κομμάτι μιλφέϊγ κι αισθανόμουνα πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου.
Αυτή τη φορά όμως νομίζω ότι έχω την απάντηση στο τι πρέπει να διορθώσω. Όπως προανέφερα δε έτρωγα σχεδόν καθόλου λάδι. Σε 20 μέρες ζήτημα αν έφαγα 3 κουταλιές της σούπας συνολικά. Ο οργανισμός για άλλη μια φορά στερήθηκε και ξέσπασε. Μήπως φταίει και κάτι άλλο? Δεν ξέρω...

----------


## GRETEL

Xαιρετώ το φόρουμ . Έχω καιρό να γράψω όχι ότι έχει αλλάξει και τίποτα!!

Από τα 16 μου έχω βουλιμικά επεισόδια αλλά μέχρι κάποιο σημείο δεν έπαιρνα βάρος. 

ʼρχισα να παίρνω βάρος όταν δεν έκανα εμετό κάθε φορά που είχα επεισόδιο. Η συχνότητα των επεισοδίων είναι περίπου 3-4 φορές τη βδομάδα, πάντα μόνη μου χωρίς να με βλέπει κανένας.

Το θέμα είναι ότι από την φύση μου έχω καλές διατροφικές συνήθειες, οπότε τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια πάντα με μπέρδευαν ψυχολογικά γιατί π.χ. ενώ σιχαίνομαι τα γλυκά τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια κατά την διάρκεια των επεισοδίων τρώω και γλυκά κυρίως πάστες. Ίσως επειδή με βοηθάει που μου φέρνουν αναγούλα.

Τα επεισόδια είναι πανομοιότυπα, δηλ. κατά τη διάρκεια του επεισοδίου τρώω σχεδόν μία πίτσα, μακαρόνια και γλυκά -αυτό τά τελευταία δύο χρόνια παλαιότερα δεν έτρωγα γλυκά.

Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να παίρνω αντιεμετικό σιρόπι μετά τον εμετό από τον φόβο "ότι πάντα κάτι μένει" έτσι πάχυνα άλλοστε.

Σπάνια έχω πάνω από ένα σε μία μέρα. Συχνότητα 3-4 φορές τη βδομάδα.

Επίσης πάντα από τα 12 έκανα δίαιτα γιατί πήγαινα μπαλέττο και η μαμά μου μου έκανε χημικές δίαιτες από τότε.

Στα 16 και όντας 52 κιλά άρχισα να παίρνω κάτι καταστροφικά αμφεταμινικά χάπια δίαιτας τα teronac που κατέστρεψαν τελείως τον ήδη επιβαρυμένο μεταβολισμό μου. 

Έφτασα 48 κιλά και πάλι δεν ήμουν ικανοποιημένη με την εικόνα μου. 

Όταν τα χάπια αποσύρθηκαν από την αγορά άρχισα να παχαίνω.

Με διάφορους τρόπους έχασα κιλά γιατί είχα φτάσει στα 92 -τώρα είμαι 78- αλλά τα βουλιμικά δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα.

Νιώθω τόσες τύψεις που δεν έχω την αυτοπειθαρχία να μην ενδίδω.... που ενδίδω. Το ξέρετε το έργο το έχετε δει.

Είναι σαν ένας διακόπτης στο μυαλό μου που ακόμα και την ώρα που είμαι στη δουλειά σκέφτομαι όταν πάω σπίτι να παρω πίτσα και όλα τα συναφή, και ανυπομονώ για την στιγμή αυτήν και δεν φεύγει από το μυαλό μου.

Εχω ακούσει απόψεις ότι κάποιους τους βοήθησε να κάνουν κάτι άλλο την στιγμή που αρχίζει το επεισόδιο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση εκείνη τη στιγμή να σκεφτώ ή να κάνω κάτι άλλο, είναι σαν να πλημμυρίζει τον νου μου και να νεκρώνει την οποιαδήποτε άλλη σκέψη για διαφορετική δραστηριότητα.

Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε
το είχα ανάγκη να μιλήσω κάπου

----------


## glwssou

ουτε εγ κνω εμετο οτν εχω επεισοδιο.. κ βσκ εχω προσπαθησει αλλα δν μπορω.... κ σμρα ειχα παρολο π τα χα παει σχετικα κλα ολη τν βδομαδα.. δν αντεχω αλλο..
καθε προσπαθεια καταληγει στο ιδιο αδιεξοδο..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Gretel,


πόσο δίκιο έχεις. Όταν έχω βουλιμικό τίποτα δε μπορεί να με αποσπάσει από τη σκέψη του φαγητού. Απολύτως τίποτα. Είναι σαν να παίρνεις τη δόση σου εκείνη την ώρα. Σκέτη εξάρτηση από το φαγητό.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Κούκλα καλή δύναμη.Ειλικρινά, απορώ πως δε σου είπε κανείς,τότε,δε σε συμβούλευσε ή δε σε απέτρεψε απ' το να πάρεις αμφεταμίνες!Πωπωπω...

Υπομονή και ηρεμία.

----------


## GRETEL

Καλέ μου όταν πρώτοπήρα τα τερονάκ εμπεριέχοντα αμφεταμινούχες ουσίες ήμουν πιτσιρίκα. Και τα χάπια αυτά ήταν μαστ τότε. Ήταν κάτι σαν μαγική συνταγή για τα eating disorders που τότε ήταν άγνωστα σαν σύνδρομο και κανένας δεν ασχολούνταν με αυτά

----------


## zaira_ed

Μ' εχει πιάσει απελπισία!!! Εχω καθημερινά συνεχόμενα βουλιμικά επεισόδια με απίστευτους ρυθμούς. Πονάει ο λαιμός μου απο τους πολλούς εμετούς. Εχω απίστευτες ταχυκαρδίες και πόνο στη καρδια. Δε ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει και δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. Για κάποιο λόγο φοβάμαι. Και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. 
Είμαι στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης. Δεν αντέχω ούτε για τα καθημερινά. Νιώθω να με πλησιάζει κάθε μέρα όλο και πιο πολύ. Ο άντρας μου και η κόρη μου συνέχεια μου λένε ότι το μόνο που κάνω είναι να φωνάζω. Ευτυχώς στη δουλειά "φοράω" το προσωπείο και πάνε όλα καλά. 
Βαρέθηκα να ζώ μια ζωή μέσα στο φόβο.... Στο φόβο μήπως δεν είμαι αρκετά καλή, μήπως δεν τα βγάλω πέρα, μήπως δεν είμαι καλή μαμά, μήπως δεν είμαι καλή συζυγος, μήπως δεν καταφέρω να με συγκρατήσω απο τους επόμενους εμετούς, φοβάμαι ότι θα πάθω έμφραγμα απο τους πολλούς εμετούς φοβάμαι..... φοβάμαι..... φοβάμαι.... δε γίνεται να ζώ μέσα στο φόβο συνέχεια. Δεν αντέχω να ανησυχώ για τα πάντα.
Ολη μου τη ζωή μονίμως φοβάμαι για το μετά. Είναι πολύ κουραστικό να προσπαθώ να'χω ματια και στη πλάτη. 
Με έχει πάρει απο κάτω και δε βλέπω πως θα αποφύγω την Κ Α Τ Α Θ Λ Ι Ψ Α Ρ Α!!!!!!!
Γαμώτο πιά!!!!!

----------


## GRETEL

Ποτέ μα ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν είχα ταχυπαλμίες!!!

Τώρα τελευταία αρχίζω και έχω. Σε καταλαβαίνω αγαπητή φίλη. Έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα μια και με συνοδεύει αυτή η κατάρα για πάρα μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια, ότι οι υπερπροστατευτική οικογένειά μου με τις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις του να είμαι "αρκετά καλή" και "αρκετά τέλεια" σε συνδιασμό βέβαια με την φυσική τελειομανία του χαρακτήρα μου ήταν η αρχή των πάντων...!!!

Δεν θέλω να φοβάμαι, σιχαίνομαι το φόβο, ίσως γιατί με συνόδευε από την παιδική μου ηλικία σε κάθε μου βήμα.

Απλά πάντα αναρωτιέμαι: Είναι δυνατόν ένα άτομο σαν εμένα που είμαι δυνατή και το πιστεύω, που ήμουν και είμαι πάντα ανεξάρτητη και το πιστεύω, να έχει τέτοια πληγή από την παιδική και εφηβική του ηλικία που να το συνοδεύει και να μην μπορεί να το ξεφορτωθεί?

Πάντα πίστευα ότι εγώ έφταιγα και κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά με μένα.

Μέχρι που διάβασα στο δίκτυο παρόμοιες ιστορίες και κατάλαβα ότι μπορεί το πρόβλημα να ενυπάρχει από την εποχή της πρώιμης εφηβείας μου.

Δεν ξέρω πια αν κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί πράγματι να έχει λύση.

Βαρέθηκα? Απελπίστηκα? Δεν ξέρω... Πάντως το ότι η καταθλιψάρα που αναφέρεις παίζει είναι βέβαιο. Νιώθω σαν να μη με ενδιαφέρει τίποτα πια... Αυτό είναι το κέντρο και η κατάληξη σε όλα... το να περιμένω την επομενη κρίση βουλιμίας και τον επόμενο εμετό ως λύτρωση και να ευχομαι να τα βγάλω όλα να μην πάρω βάρος!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Gretel και Zaira καλή σας μέρα!



Κι εγώ από το Σάββατο μέχρι και χθες είχα βουλιμικά. Μιλάμε για απίστευτο φαί...Τους τελευταίους μήνες δυστυχώς τα βουλιμικά μου δεν περιορίζονται ποτέ σε μια μέρα. Κι αυτό είναι που με ισοπεδώνει τελείως. Αν σου κρατήσει μια μέρα, ένα απόγευμα, λες εντάξει από αύριο τέλος. Στην τελική το έριξα έξω μια μέρα μόνο. Όταν όμως συνεχίζεται 3-4-5 μέρες πού να βρεις τη δύναμη να το συμμαζέψεις...?
Από σήμερα το πρωί προσπαθώ και πάλι να βρω αυτή τη δύναμη και να κάνω άλλη μια νέα αρχή. Πάντα με το φόβο ότι θα έρθουν κι άλλα βουλιμικά κι άλλές τύψεις κι άλλοι εμετοί κι άλλα πρηξίματα. Μέρα με τη μέρα συνειδητοποιώ όλο και περισσότερο ότι αυτό που έχω δεν είναι απλά μια διαταραχή αλλά μια σοβαρή αρρώστια-εξάρτηση την οποία αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσω να ξεπεράσω μόνη μου.


Καλή σας μέρα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και εγω παλαιοτερα ετσι ημουν... αν ξεφευγα απο την διαιτα το εκανα για 3-4 μερες ζοτιζομουν να ξαναρχισω...
ευτυχως τωρα το ελεγχω..
ενα θα σας πω.... την κυριακη εφαγα 3 παστες :S
Ομως χθες μπηκα παλι αμεσως στο κλιμα της διαιτας, εβαλα το τοστακι και τις σαλατουλες μου..
μακαρι να μπορεσω να επανερχομαι παντα στη διαιτα.
το μονο ποθ σκεφτηκα ηταν οκ...εφαγα 'λιγο' παραπανω σημερα.. απο αυριο διαιτα παλι..

----------


## zaira_ed

Αχ! dolpin, gretel, zvhtsa εγώ έχω κάνει 6 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας και συνεχίζω πάλι. 
Αυτό που με ρίχνει είναι ότι αφού δεν τα'χω καταφέρει ως τώρα γιατί να τα καταφέρω αύριο; 
Πόσα χρόνια θα μου πάρει για να πω ότι τα κατάφερα; Είμαι υγιής πιά!!!!!! 
Ξέρετε τι μου τι δίνει πιο πολύ; Είμαι 38 χρονών και με έπιασε η κρίση των 40. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά που με απασχολούν που μεγαλώνω, σκέφτομαι κιόλας ότι θα φτάσει η στιγμή να πεθάνω και εγώ ακόμα θα παιδεύω με τη παλιοβουλιμία, γαμώτο.
Όσο με θυμάμαι είμαι συνέχεια με αυτή την αγωνία μη τυχόν και ξεφύγω πάλι. Εχω χάσει τη γεύση μου πάλι, ώρες - ώρες νιώθω πως θα σταματήσει η καρδιά μου έτσι όπως χτυπάει. 
Θα'θελα να μπορούσα να μπώ σε μια ντουλάπα να κλείσω τη πόρτα και να κάτσω εκεί μέχρι να νιώσω ασφαλής!!!!!! Δε ξέρω αν κάποιος καταλαβαίνει τι εννοώ.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Και το βουλιμικό καλά κρατεί και σήμερα παρόλο που το πρωί ξεκίνησα καλά. Πλάκα-πλάκα, ο εγκλεισμός σε μια ντουλάπα με αλυσίδες θα βοηθούσε ίσως...

----------


## zaira_ed

Εν αναμονής με το ραντεβού μου στο ΑΙΓΙΝΗΤΕΙΟ ξεκίνησα να κρατάω το ημερολόγιο φαγητού που μου'χε δώσει η πρώτη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου. Και καταγράφω ποιά φαγητά απο αυτά έκανα εμετό. Η πλήρη απογοητέυση. Αδελφάκι μου δε πάω καλά. Είναι πολύ σοκαριστικο όταν το βλέπεις σαν εικόνα. 
Σήμερα για μεσημεριανό έφαγα 2 σουβλάκια με γύρο μοσχάρι και ένας συνάδελφος μας κέρασε τούρτα για τη βάφτιση της κόρης του. Κανονικά θα είχα "εξαγωγή" αλλα βλέποντας το ημερολόγιο άλλαξα γνώμη. 
Σας το συνιστώ και εσάς. Αλλωστε είναι σχετικά ανώδυνο. Μόνο ψυχολογικά σε ενοχλεί. 
Το τι ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΑ, ΒΟΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΧΟΡΤΑΓΟ ΤΕΡΑΣ με έχω αποκαλέσει απο το πρωί δεν λεγεται!!!!!!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Zaira,


κι εγώ το Μαϊο που πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο κράταγα ημερολόγιο καταγραφής τροφών κάθε μέρα. Το μόνο που με βοηθούσε ήταν ότι της το πήγαινα και το έβλεπε οπότε είχα κι εγώ την αίσθηση ότι έδινα κάπου αναφορά κι ότι κάποιος με τσέκαρε διατροφικά. Κατά τα άλλα όμως και τα βουλιμικά μου έκανα και τις εξαγωγές μου. Εσύ πού πιστεύεις ότι σε βοηθάει ένα τέτοιο ημερολόγιο? Αν είναι να το ξαναρχίσω ρε παιδί μου μπας και δω προκοπή...

----------


## τζενη_ed

i m back
γεια σας παιδια
κι εγω σκατα ειμαι
τα ιδια κι απαραλαχτα
κι εγω ειμαι γουρουνα βοδι και αχορταγο τερας και τα συναφη

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς το Τζενάκι μας!
Συχνά σε σκεφτόμουν και ήλπιζα να είσαι καλά,
αλλά αυτό το "σκατά"με αποκαρδιώνει...Τι να πω...:(
Αν θέλεις να το κουβεντιάσεις,ξέρεις...Φιλά κια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Κουκλίτσες μου,μακάρι να είχα τον τρόπο να σας ανακουφίσω!
Δεν τον έχει,δυστυχώς,κανείς έξω από σας και κάποιον ίσως ειδικό που θα σας κατευθύνει...
Αναζητείστε αμέσως όλες βοήθεια και εντωμεταξύ,σας παρακαλώ,μην αυτοχαρακτηρίζεστε έτσι!
Μόνο χειρότερα κάνει τα πράγματα αυτή η απαξίωση,η ενοχή,η αυτοτιμωρία...
Κάνετε μικρές αλλαγές στη ρουτίνα σας,κάντε κάτι,έστω απειροελάχιστο!Όχι άλλη επανάληψη!
Το έργο το έχετε μάθει πλέον απ'έξω..αλλάξτε κάτι στο σενάριο για να αλλάξει και το τέλος του σε αίσιο!
Ίσως δε θα είναι εύκολο ούτε κι ευχάριστο,αλλά είναι άραγε πιο έυκολο και ευχάριστο αυτό το οποίο σας υποβάλετε;

----------


## hopa

τζενηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη η που εισαι ρε ψυχη? σου ειχα αφησει και ενα μειλ γιατι ανησυχησα αλλα με εγραψες εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι..τεσπα ξανα στον αγωνα μην μασας
κι εμεις αν ειχαμε γινει κορμαρες δεν θα μας εβρισκες ακομα εδω..οποτε ολοι μια απ'τα ιδια ειμαστε keep in touch!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ρε παιδια η κατασταση ηταν ανεξελενκτη 
εφηγε ο αντρας μου πεθανε ο πεθερος μου και μερικοι αλλοι θειοι
και με τα πηγαιν ελα δεν ειχα χρονο
δεν ειχα συνδεση και στη δουλεια 
και η λιμπιντο ειναι στο ναδιρ
σορυ θα επανορθωσω

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Τζένη ... Κουράγιο!

Παιδιά .. ήρθε και η δική μου η ώρα ... έσπασα και εγω ...

Μετά την δίαιτα των 24 ημερών και συνολική απώλεια 10 κιλών (με τελευταία ημέρα αυτή του γλυκού - δηλ. της τούρτας - απο την οποία δεν είχα καταφέρει ούτε την μισή ...) εχθές τα έκανα ... να μην πω ...

Κανονικά είχα μόνο φρούτα ... Οι ώρες στην δουλειά καλύφθηκαν απο 1 χυμό και ένα ταπεράκι σταφύλι ... Μετά όμως ... το τέρας της Πείνας με πήρε στο κατώπι και μου έβαλε τρικλοποδιά ... Ακούστε και γελάσετε τι καταβρόχθησα: 1 zwan κοτοπουλο (σκέτο & μάλιστα στο όρθιο), 1 1/2 σουβλάκι με γύρο πολίτικο και πίτα αλάδωτη, και ένα κομμάτι τούρτα ... (γράφω 1 1/2 σουβλάκι γιατί το μισό δεν πρόλαβα να το φάω ... I was about to get busted ... και έτσι το πέταξα - σνιφ).

Σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να μην φάω τίποτε παχυντικό και να παραμείνω στις σαλάτες που προβλέπει η ημέρα ... Μακάρι ... όχι όχι ... Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Θα τα καταφέρω!!!

Κουράγιο αδερφια μου ... όλοι θα τα καταφέρουμε ... Μπορούμε!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τζενακι τι κανεις??? η παλια μας η τζενη απο λαρισα δεν εισαι?
που χαθηκες?
ελα μσν οποτε μπορεις να τα πουμε

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μία είναι η Τζενάρα!Κι αν για λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει,ξανά προς τη δόξα τραβά...
Μην απολογείσαι...απλά μας έλειψες...Συλλυπητήρια για τις οικογενειακές απώλειες...
Καλή δύναμη σε ό,τι τυχόν αντιμετωπίζεις!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## τζενη_ed

σας ευχαριστω και υποσχομαι να μην ξανακανω απουσιες 
αλλοστε σας χρειαζομαι γιατι δεν την παλευω τελευταια
ολομοναχη και χωρις παρηγορια
κλαψ κλαψ
εχω παρει 4 κιλα και εχω κανει πολα επισοδια εδω και 2 μηνες
αστα χεστα
λεω να ξαναπαω στην τρελογιατρο
μπας και βοηθησει
σκευτομαι και την ομοιοπαθητικη που η μαμα μου βρηκε βοηθεια στα ψυχολογικα της

----------


## NADINE_ed

Amarylis μου,
νόμιζα πως τελείωσαν οι μέρες ομοιοφαγίας σου και ότι συνεχίζεις με ισορροπημένη διατροφή...
Μην το κάνεις αυτό άλλο στον εαυτό σου!Βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα στην ψυχολογία σου!
Σε αποδυναμώνει αντί για το αντίθετο και μάλιστα για μια απόλυτα ανθρώπινη ανάγκη σου:
να τρέφεσαι με ποικιλία όλων των ομάδων τροφής...Κουράγιο για τι; Για κάτι αντίθετο στη φύση σου;
Και κάτι ακόμα,αυτό το φαγητό στα κρυφά.Το έκανα για χρόνια και ξέρω τι μηχανισμούς κινητοποιεί μέσα μας...
Αν στόχος σου είναι μια ισορροπημένη σχέση με το φαγητό καλό θα ήταν να το κοιτάξεις λίγο και αυτό...
Θα τα χάσεις τα κιλά,καρδιά μου!Αφού το αποφάσισες,θα τα χάσεις!Κάνε το όμως με τον μόνιμο και ασφαλή για σένα τρόπο!
Προστάτεψε το βάρος που έχασες,την καλή σου ψυχολογία,τη συνέχιση της προσπαθειας σου,το υγιές σου μέλλον!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΑΤΑΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ :)))))

----------


## zaira_ed

Το ημερολόγιο με βοηθάει στο να ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΩ το ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ του προβλήματος που έχω.
Βλέπεις γράφω τι τρώω και μετά με ένα μαρκαδοράκι χρωματίζω πια απο αυτά έκανα εμετό.
Υπάρχουν φορές που όλα όσα έφαγα είναι χρωματισμένα. 
Τι να πώ μετά; Οτι έχω ένα προβληματάκι; Οτι κάνω και κάποιους εμετούς; Οτι τι; Απλά δε μου βρίσκω δικαιολογίες.
Γι'αυτό αποφάσισα και έκλεισα ραντεβού στο Αιγινήτειο στο τμήμα με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές ραντεβού. Και για αυτό έχω ραντεβού σήμερα στα curves (είναι γυμναστήρια μόνο για γυναίκες, και υποτίθεται με μισή ώρα μόνο 3 φορές την εβδομάδα βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα). Δε πάει άλλο πρέπει ..... λάθος ΘΕΛΩ να κάνω κάτι για να σταματήσω.
Κουράστηκα να μου φέρομαι τόσο απάνθρωπα και να με τιμωρώ τόσο πολύ πιά. ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ.

----------


## τζενη_ed

θελω να κοιμηθω και να ξυπνησω αδυνατη και δυνατη και να μην εχω ορεξη καθολου για φαγητο
μπορω?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μήπως να είχαμε κι ένα εναλλακτικό σχέδιο για την περίπτωση που τυχόν αποτύχει η παραπάνω μέθοδος;Λέω...μήπως;

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Τζένη ... μαζί σου κι εγώ ... Ωραία ιδέα ... 

Αλλά .. φτου ... δεν νυστάζω καθόλου τώρα ...

:P :P :P

Nadine μου ... έχεις δίκιο σε όσα λες ... απλά επειδή η δίαιτα ήταν χημική δεν μπορώ να επανέλθω αυθημερόν στο κανονικό διαιτολόγιο γιατί θα ξαναπάρω αυτά που έχασα ... είμαι σε περίοδο προσαρμογής ... ξεκινάω με φρούτα που είναι ελαφριά (και που τελικά δεν έφαγα - σνιφ), σήμερα σαλάτες που είναι πιο "προς φαγητό" και λογικά θα αρχίσω σιγά σιγά να μπαίνω στα υπόλοιπα ... 

Μην μου ανησυχείς ... Εάν δω ότι το θέμα τραβάει ξανά για χημική ... "θα την κάνω" με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια προς την σωστή διατροφή με όποιο κόστος αυτό συνεπάγεται ... (δηλ. ας ξαναπάρω βρε αδερφε 1-2 κιλά και τα ξαναχάνω με σωστή διατροφή ...).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον!!!

Υ.Γ. Το κουράγιο πήγαινε σε όλους για τις προσπάθειες μας καλή μου ...

----------


## zaira_ed

Αχ! Τζένη και γω έχω το ίδιο όνειρο αλλά το βρίσκω μάλλον χλωμό και δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Βρέ παιδιά βλέπω στα περιοδικά και στη TV όλες αυτές που έχουν γεννήσει 3 παιδιά και είναι πιο αδυνατες απο ότι ήμουν εγώ και στα 25 μου. Πως το κάνουν ρε γαμώτο; Είναι γραμμένες σε κάποιο club και γω δεν το ξέρω; 
Η μόνη φυσιολογική που είδα είναι αυτή τη καυμένη Σίσσυ Χριστίδου η οποια πήρε κιλά και τα'χει ακόμα, και το τι έχει ακούσει για αυτά τα κιλά δεν λέγεται.
Πως το κάνουν όλες αυτές και παραμένουν αδυνατες; Τρώνε και φτύνουν το φαγητό;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Και η Αννίτα Πάνια έχει ακόμα τα κιλάκια της εγκυμοσύνης. Να κι ένα δεύτερο παράδειγμα....χε χεεε!!
Τι λέμε Θεε μου...!!!

----------


## zaira_ed

Dolphin μη το γελάς καθόλου
Εκανα το 2ο παιδί μου πριν 18 μήνες (η μεγάλη μου κόρη είναι 15χρονών) και με κοιτάω στο καθρέπτη και θέλω να με φτύσω. Μιλάμε για ένα χάλι. Εχω χάσει το σεξουαλικό μου ενδιαφέρον. Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα μου. Με βλέπω και λέω συνέχεια: τι χάλια είναι αυτά; Περνάω τρέχοντας απο το καθρέπτη. 
Αφού πια σκέφτομαι εάν δε γίνει τίποτα με τη γυμναστική να κάνω κοιλιοπλαστική.
Έίναι να μην αναρωτιέμαι μετά τι κάνουν όλες αυτές; Μάγια ή τρώνε και φτύνουν; Και γω πως δεν τα καταφέρνω;

----------


## GRETEL

Να κοιμηθώ και να ξυπνήσω και να ξυπνήσω δυνατή και να μην έχω όρεξη για κακό και πολύ φαγητό!!!!

Εξαιρετική ιδέα. Μήπως να κάνουμε υπνοθεραπεία? Να βάλουμε το mp3 να λέει όταν κοιμόμαστε "όταν ξυπνήσειιειιιειειςςςς δεν θα έεεεχειιεειεις όοοορεξηηηηη!!" :ΡΡΡ

----------


## GRETEL

Αλήθεια οι άντρες γιατί δεν έχουν -σε γενικές γραμμές- διαταρραχές όπως η βουλιμία και η ανορεξία τόσο συχνά όσο εμείς?

Δηλαδή έχετε ακούσει πολλούς να ξερνάνε όταν τρώνε παραπάνω?

----------


## τζενη_ed

ναι 
το Λουκουλο στη ρωμη
οσο για το εναλακτικο σχεδιο 
καλο
πολυ καλο Ναντινακι 
η Γκρετελ κατι παει να κανει
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ

----------


## τζενη_ed

> _Originally posted by zaira_
> Αχ! Τζένη και γω έχω το ίδιο όνειρο αλλά το βρίσκω μάλλον χλωμό και δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> Βρέ παιδιά βλέπω στα περιοδικά και στη TV όλες αυτές που έχουν γεννήσει 3 παιδιά και είναι πιο αδυνατες απο ότι ήμουν εγώ και στα 25 μου. Πως το κάνουν ρε γαμώτο; Είναι γραμμένες σε κάποιο club και γω δεν το ξέρω; 
> Η μόνη φυσιολογική που είδα είναι αυτή τη καυμένη Σίσσυ Χριστίδου η οποια πήρε κιλά και τα'χει ακόμα, και το τι έχει ακούσει για αυτά τα κιλά δεν λέγεται.
> Πως το κάνουν όλες αυτές και παραμένουν αδυνατες; Τρώνε και φτύνουν το φαγητό;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΟ ΦΤΥΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΕΧΕ

----------


## glwssou

μπραβο αμαριλης μ ...! κ εγ ξεκινησα αυτη τ διαιτα.. 2η μερα!
τι εννοεις δν μπορεις να φας κνονικα τωρα π τν τελειωσεσ? 
πρεπει να ακολουθησεις ειδικη διατροφη για να μν ξαναπαρεις τα κιλα?

----------


## τζενη_ed

αμαριλης πες μας τη διαιτα
τι εχει
την εχεις κανει εσυ ξανα?

----------


## GRETEL

Ναι για πες την δίαιτα, αν και εγώ προσωπικά αν δεν ξενηστικόνομαι δεν την ευχαριστιέμαι την ρημάδα.

Τη βρίσκω να κάνω δίαιτα υπερβολικά αυστηρή, το καλύτερό μου ήταν όταν έτρωγα τόσο ελάχιστα που ένοιωθα ρε παιδί μου την πειθαρχία.

Έτσι έχασα τα κιλά και τα κράτησα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που πήρα πίσω το τάληρο.

Μία διατροφή που δεν έχει πείνα δεν μου αρέσει. Είναι ψυχολογικό το θέμα, θέμα ελέγχου.

Απόλυτου ελέγχου=επιβράβευση
Απόλυτου χασίματος= καταδίκη

Αν το ελέγχω αυτό νιώθω ότι ελέγχω τα πάντα.

Εκεί είναι το σημείο φυγής. Ο έλεγχος και ο μη έλεγχος

----------


## GRETEL

Δηλ. σχεδόν τα κρατάω τρία χρόνια με νύχια και με δόντια (προς το παρόν γιατί αν συνεχίσω να ξερνάω κάθε τόσο δεν με βλέπω να τα κρατάω μέχρι τέλους)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by GRETEL_
> Αλήθεια οι άντρες γιατί δεν έχουν -σε γενικές γραμμές- διαταρραχές όπως η βουλιμία και η ανορεξία τόσο συχνά όσο εμείς?
> 
> Δηλαδή έχετε ακούσει πολλούς να ξερνάνε όταν τρώνε παραπάνω?


Καλή μη φυλάς και σταυρό. :) Εκτός κι αν δε συγκαταλέγομαι στους άντρες. :)

----------


## τζενη_ed

ελα ρε κλεανθη
αμεσως να παρεξηγηθεις εσυ
η αληθεια ειναι πως ειμαστε πολυ περισσοτερες
οι κοπελες

----------


## GRETEL

Μα δεν είπα ότι δεν έχουν. Αλλά οι γυναίκες έχουν μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα τροφικών διαταρραχών.

Προσωπικά έχω γνωρίσει 13 γυναίκες με πρόβλημα, και κανέναν άντρα

Εννοώ με βουλιμία ακολουθούμενη του ξερασμού, γιατί έχω δει άντρες με βουλιμία -την ορίζω ότι τρώνε χωρίς να πεινάνε απαραίτητα και με βουλιμικά χαρακτηριστηκά- αλλά χωρίς το επεισόδιο της εξαγωγής και χωρίς τόσο θανατηφόρες τύψεις.

Και δεν μου είναι γνωστο κανένα ανορεξικό αντρικό ον.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οι διαταραχές τελούν σε συνάρτηση με κάποια στοιχεία της προσωπικότητας μας,
σημαντικό μέρος των οποίων διαμορφώσαμε μέσα από τη γονεϊκή και κοινωνική γαλούχηση.
Όσο περνούν τα χρόνια βέβαια τα παιδιά εκπαιδεύονται και ανατρέφονται με λιγότερο σεξιστικά πρότυπα,
οπότε είναι δυνατόν σταδιακά κάποτε να ισοσταθμιστούν στα δύο φύλα τα κρούσματα διατροφικής διαταραχής...
Μέχρι τώρα πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές τα κορίτσια εκπαιδεύονται στο ρόλο της αφοσίωσης,της υπακοής,της αγάπης μέσω αυτοθυσίας,
της αποφυγής πρόκλησης πόνου στους άλλους και της κατά το δυνατόν ανακούφησής του,καταπιέζοντας έτσι αρκετά τις δικές τους ανάγκες...
Ωστόσο είναι άλλες οι απαιτήσεις από τ'αγόρια,απέναντι στα οποία υπάρχει μια ανοχή στην αντίδραση,
την επιθετική συμπεριφορά,κάτι που ενθαρρύνει την εξωτερίκευση του όποιου θυμού τους 
(σε αντίθεση με τα κορίτσια,που φυλακίζοντας τον μέσα τους τον εκφράζουν περισσότερο αυτοκαταστροφικά)
Στατιστικά τ' αγόρια έχουν μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά σε κρούσματα ψύχωσης ενώ στα ψυχικά νοσήματα υπερτερούν τα κορίτσια...

----------


## zaira_ed

Τζένη μου όταν λέω τρώνε και φτύνουν το εννοώ κυριολεκτικά. Κάποια στιγμή λόγω δουλειάς (εκείνο το καιρό δούλευα στις δημόσιες σχέσεις) έτυχε να πάω σε καμιά 10 επιδείξεις μόδας. Ταξιδέψα και μαζί με τα μοντέλα στο πρίν και μετά. 
Α! πα πα μιλάμε για πολύ χάλι. Δύο μέρες πρίν άντρες γυναίκες τρώγανε μόνο φρούτα και 2 - 3 φύλλα μαρούλι. Και όταν λέω φύλλα μαρούλι εννοώ ότι πλένανε τα φύλλα και τα τρώγανε σκετά... κάτι σαν τα πρόβατα δηλαδή. Έτυχε να δω 4-5 φορές να δώ να παραγγέλνουν μια μερίδα φαγητό π.χ. κοτόπουλο στη σχάρα με ρύζι, τρώγανε μια μπουκιά και δεν την καταπίνανε, έπαιρναν μια χαρτοπετσέτα και την έφτυναν!!!!!!!!!!!! Και μιλάμε ότι το έκαναν αυτό για ΟΛΟ το φαγητό. Δε σας λέω τι έτρωγαν μετά βέβαια. Αλίμονο σου εάν έμπαινες αναμεσα σ'αυτούς και το φαγητό!!!

Οσο για το αν υπάρχουν άντρες βουλιμικοί, αυτό που ξέρω απο γιατρό που είχα πάει μου'πε πως όντως είναι μια ασθένεια που "χτυπάει" περισσότερο τις γυναίκες. Οπως και η καταθλίψη. Ξέρω άντρες βουλιμικούς, απλά οι γυναίκες είναι πάντα πιο πολλές. 

Έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι είναι ότι οι άντρες έχουν πιο πολλές διεξόδους, οπότε "ξεσπάνε" αλλού. Και συμφωνώ με την Nadine ότι εμάς μας εκπαιδεύουν απο μικρές στο ρόλο της δούλας!

----------


## zaira_ed

Α! επίσης να σας πώ εχθές πήγα και γράφτηκα στα γυμναστήρια curves τα οποία είναι μόνο για γυναίκες. Δε ξέρω πως θα πάει και αν θα καταφέρω να κάτσω πάντως η συμπεριφορά τους απεναντί μου ήταν Α Ψ Ο Γ Η !!!!! Με έκαναν να αισθανθώ πολύ ομορφα και άνετα. Λες και ήμουν συλφίδα και όχι 95 κιλά!!!!! Παρα πολύ καλή δουλειά. Και τα μηχανήματα πολύ εύκολα. Καμια σχέση με τα κλασικά γυμναστήρια. 

Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει αυτό το καλο κλίμα και να καταφέρω να παραμείνω.

----------


## τζενη_ed

μπραβο κουκλα μου καλη συνεχεια
σωστο το γυμναστηριο
οσο για το φτυσιμο αρχιζω να το σκεφτομαι
χαχχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πολύ χαίρομαι,zaira μου,που βρήκες αυτόν τον χώρο να νιώθεις άνετα και να γυμνάζεσαι σωστά!
Αυτά είναι κάποια από τα πλεονεκτήματα του να ζει κάποιος στην Αθήνα...Μακάρι να υπήρχαν αντίστοιχα και σ'άλλες πόλεις!
Ελπίζω να δώσεις μια πραγματική ευκαιρία σ'αυτό σου το εγχείρημα και σε συνδιασμό και με τις άλλες σου κινήσεις να έχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα!

Μια παράκληση ωστόσο σε όλους με αφορμή το μοίρασμα της εμπειρίας σου με τα μοντέλα και τον τρόπο διατροφής τους.
Επειδή το φόρουμ είναι προσβάσιμο σε όλους και κατ'επέκταση μπαίνουν και άτομα μικρής ηλικίας,
που δεν έχουν πιθανόν την ευθυκρισία να αντιληφθούν το μέγεθος της ζημίας που θα προκαλέσουν στον εαυτό τους 
αν επιλέξουν να μιμηθούν τέτοιες συμπεριφορές,γνώμη μου και πρόταση μου,να μην τους δίνουμε παρόμοιες με την παραπάνω ιδέες...
Εμείς μπορεί να προσπερνάμε την πληροφορία αυτή και απλά να τη διακωμωδούμε,
αλλά αν έστω και ένα πλασματάκι την ακολουθήσει και ανοίξει έτσι τις πύλες των διατροφικών διαταραχών 
θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα,εμείς ειδικά που παλεύουμε να βγούμε απ'αυτές,να γίνουμε η αφορμή να πληθύνουν τα κρούσματα...
Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση επίπληξης...Μια απλή παράκληση κάνω...Ας κρατήσουμε κατά το δυνατόν ένα κλίμα θετικής έμπνευσης!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> ελα ρε κλεανθη
> αμεσως να παρεξηγηθεις εσυ
> η αληθεια ειναι πως ειμαστε πολυ περισσοτερες
> οι κοπελες


Εννοείται πως δεν παρεξηγήθηκα.

----------


## zaira_ed

Nadine έχεις δίκιο δεν το σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να το πάρει ένα μικρό κορίτσι. (Ευτυχώς που εγώ δεν επιτρέπω στη κόρη μου πρόσβαση στον Η/Υ. Προτιμώ να με βρίζει παρά να τρέχω και να μη φτάνω). 

Λοιπόν για να το διευκρινίσω η συμπεριφορά που περιέγραψα παραπάνω είναι ΧΑΛΙΑ. Και το έζησα και απο κοντά. Την ταλαιπωρία που τραβαγάνε δε λεγεται. Το μόνο που άκουγα συνέχεια είναι :ΠΕΙΝΑΩ!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ. Μια κοπελιά μάλιστα έκλαιγε λόγω του ότι πειναγε και δεν την αφηνανε να φάει (λόγω του ότι μπορεί να μην έδειχνε όμορφο το ρούχο μετά απάνω της). Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μιλάμε για μικρά παιδιά. Ασε που μετά παιδιά ειλικρινά το χειρότερο βουλιμικό επεισόδιο του καθενός μας δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει το τι και το πως τρώγανε μετά την επίδειξη. Είχα μείνει άναυδη. 

Είναι μια απο τις πολύ χάλια εμπειρίες που είχα. Μου κατέριψε ΠΛΗΡΩΣ την λαμπερή εικόνα του showbiz. Ενημερωτικά τελείως για οποιο πιτσιρικι διαβάζει και είναι εντυπωσιασμένο.

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΦΩΤΟΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ
ΠΑ ΠΑ ΠΑ
ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΗΣ 
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΘΑ ΤΡΩΓΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕΝΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ

----------


## GRETEL

Χαχαχα "θα τρώγαμε και τις καρέκλες" νάσαι καλά Τζενάκι με έκανες και ψόφησα στο γέλιο.

----------


## zaira_ed

Nadine το γυμναστήριο που πάω έχει παραρτήματα σε πολλά σημεία στην Ελλάδα. Δε ξέρω που μένεις αλλά αν μου πείς μπορώ να μπώ στην ιστοσελίδα τους και να το ψάξω. Η μπορείς να μπείς μόνη σου και να το ψάξεις:
www.curves.gr
Ισως και να έχει εκεί που μένεις.
Ξέρεις τι μου έκανε εντύπωση; Τους είπα ότι είμαι βουλιμική (και με χαρτί γιατρού) και με ρώτησανε εάν χρειάζεται να έχουν κάτι έξτρα εκτός απο χυμούς στο ψυγείο τους σε περίπτωση που με πιάσει κάποια βουλιμική κρίση!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σ'ευχαριστώ,zaira μου,για την ενημέρωση...
Όντως έχουν σε πολλά σημεία της χώρας και ασφαλώς και στη Θεσ/νίκη,όπου ζω...
Δεν είναι σε κεντρικό σημείο τα γυμναστήρια τους εδώ γι'αυτό και δεν τα είχα υπόψιν μου...
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πρόταση τους και πολύ υπέυθυνη η στάση τους και στην περίπτωση σου!

----------


## τζενη_ed

> _Originally posted by zaira_
> Nadine το γυμναστήριο που πάω έχει παραρτήματα σε πολλά σημεία στην Ελλάδα. Δε ξέρω που μένεις αλλά αν μου πείς μπορώ να μπώ στην ιστοσελίδα τους και να το ψάξω. Η μπορείς να μπείς μόνη σου και να το ψάξεις:
> www.curves.gr
> Ισως και να έχει εκεί που μένεις.
> Ξέρεις τι μου έκανε εντύπωση; Τους είπα ότι είμαι βουλιμική (και με χαρτί γιατρού) και με ρώτησανε εάν χρειάζεται να έχουν κάτι έξτρα εκτός απο χυμούς στο ψυγείο τους σε περίπτωση που με πιάσει κάποια βουλιμική κρίση!!!!

----------


## hairbandou

> _Originally posted by zaira_
> να παραγγέλνουν μια μερίδα φαγητό π.χ. κοτόπουλο στη σχάρα με ρύζι, τρώγανε μια μπουκιά και δεν την καταπίνανε, έπαιρναν μια χαρτοπετσέτα και την έφτυναν!!!!!!!!!!!! Και μιλάμε ότι το έκαναν αυτό για ΟΛΟ το φαγητό.!


αυτο το κανω κι εγω..ειναι χαλια και καταδικη μεγαλη :(

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά,


χθες βράδυ ξαναείχα ένα βουλιμικούλι χωρίς εξαγωγές ευτυχώς. Το τελευταίο ήταν την Τρίτη. Έχω πάρει βέβαια κάτι κωλόχαπα προγεστερόνης τα όποια μου ανοίγουν την όρεξη και αυτές τις μέρες περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω.
Για να πάρω reductil πρέπει να μου τα γράψει ψυχίατρος?

----------


## τζενη_ed

μπορει να στο γραψει και παθολογος και ενδοκρινολογος

----------


## dolphin_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Τζένη. Θα μπορούσα άραγε να τα αγοράσω χωρίς συνταγή γιατρού?

----------


## τζενη_ed

οχι χρειαζεται συνταγη γιατρου 
αλλα εχει επιπτωσεις στην καρδια 
ειδικα αν εχεις καμια προδιαθεση 
προσεχε
ελπιζω να σου παει καλα
α μπορεις να το παραγκηλεις και μεσω ιντερνετ χωρις συνταγη

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δελφινάκι πρόσεχε με τα χάπια.Δεν ειναι καραμέλες.Έχουν παρενέργειες.Μην τα πάρεις απο μόνη σου!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά,


ειλικρινά με συγκινεί το ενδιαφέρον σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Έχω φτάσει σε απελπιστική κατάσταση. Αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο. Ο καημένος ο αρραβωναστικός μου ψάχνει να μου κλείσει ραντεβού. Την τελευταία εβδομάδα κάνω συνέχεια βουλιμικά και τους τελευταίους 2,5 μήνες έχω κάνει τόσα βουλιμικά όσα δεν έκανα ολόκληρο τον περασμένο χρόνο. Νιώθω πλέον ότι δεν έχω πειθαρχία. Όλα μου φαίνονται βουνό, δεν έχω όρεξη να βγω, η ζωή μου φαίνεται ανώφελη.
Έχω όμως μια μικρή ελπίδα...Χθες βράδυ, μετά από 10ημερη λήψη χαπιών προγεστερόνης (τα οποία μου τάραξαν τις ισορροπίες) αδιαθέτησα. Πιστεύω ότι όταν τελειώσει κι αυτό ίσως επανέλθω.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Θα επανέλθεις,δελφινάκι!Πολύ καλά έκανες και αποφάσισες να πάρεις βοήθεια!
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό που έχεις τη στήριξη του ανθρώπου σου,που δεν έχεις χάσει την ελπίδα σου...
Ελπίζω σύντομα να βρεις την ισορροπία σου και να χαρείς ό,τι ενδόμυχα λαχταράς!Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## bouliana

κεγώ ως καινούριο φρούτο στο φόρουμ πρόσεξα αυτό που σχολίασε η nadine για τα μικρά παιδιά που μπορεί να μιμηθούν τετοιου είδους συμπεριφορές.εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.εγώ θυμάμαι ότι η πρώτη φορά που έβγαλα το φαγητό μου ήταν αφού είχα διαβάσει ένα αρθρο σε ένα περιοδικό που απευθυνότανε σε κοριτσάκια (ξέρετε από αυτά με τις αφίσες τραγουδιστών κ τα αυτοκόλλητα για δώρο. που λέτε το άρθρο ήταν αποτρεπτικό, έλεγε μια κοπέλα την ιστορία της για το πως έγινε βουλιμική κ απο βουλιμική ανορεξική, κ δεν λέω στα 15 έπαθα ένα πολιτισμικό σοκ για την αρρώστια της κοπέλας αλλά βρήκα πολύ εφάνταστη την ιδέα να βγάζω το φαγητό μου για να μην παίρνω κιλά κ να τρώω κ όσο θέλω.στηνν ουσία ξεκίνησε σαν παιχνιδάκι.απίστευτο.αλλά με το μυαλό που είχα τότε νόμιζα ότι θα το ελέγχω.κ περάσανε κοντά 8 χρόνια από τότε. τώρα το σθνηδειτοποιώ οτι εχει τόσο καιρό που το ζω αυτό.τραγικό θα λεγα

----------


## τζενη_ed

παιδια κι εγω ετσι ξεκινησα οταν ειδα σε μια ταινια οτι το εκανε μια για να μην παχαινει και δεν το εκανα αμεσως αλλα οταν απελπιστηκα σε καποια φαση

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν είναι λίγα τα 8 χρόνια,bouliana μου,αλλά είναι πολύ λιγότερα 
από όσα θα ακολουθήσουν αν δεν κάνουμε κάτι για όσα μας ταλαιπωρούν...
Εγώ είμαι στα 20 και ούτε κατάλαβα πώς πέρασαν...Πολύ τραγικότερο αυτό!
Δεν είναι η βουλημία το πρόβλημα μου,αλλά δεν έχει και πολλή σημασία αυτό...
Η καταστροφική συμπεριφορά,η ψυχολογική διάσταση 
και οι συνέπειες και στους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής μας είναι κοινές...
Κάπου διάβασα ότι έγραψες πως οι ψυχολόγοι είναι πεταμένα λεφτά.
Αν δεν είναι κατάλληλοι εκείνοι κι εσύ έτοιμη για αλλαγή και συνεργασία,ναι.
Διαφορετικά είναι πολύτιμοι σύμβουλοι στην δύσκολη αυτή σου προσπάθεια...
ʼποψή μου είναι να δεχτείς όση περισσότερη βοήθεια μπορείς!
Από οικογένεια,φίλους,επαγγελμ ατίες,απ'όποιον εμπιστεύεσαι...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Nadine. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο, ίσως και ακατόρθωτο, να γιατρευτούμε από μόνοι μας. Ο πιο γρήγορος, αξιόπιστος και αποτελεσματικός τρόπος είναι ο ειδικός. Προσωπικά, ξεκίνησα με διαιτολόγο η οποία με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχολόγο. Κατά το διάστημα που επισκεπτόμουνα την ψυχολόγο κατάφερα να περάσω 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς βουλιμικό!!! Τώρα πια όμως επιδιώκω να κλείσω ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο. Έχω καταλήξει ότι χωρίς φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα παιδεύομαι για πολύ ακόμα. Χρειάζεται κάτι δραστικότερο από ψυχολόγο. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω και δε βρίσκω την εσωτερική δύναμη να βοηθηθώ. Βέβαια, από ότι κατάλαβα δεν υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι εξειδικευμένοι στις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αν βρει κάποιος ας μας ενημερώσει. Θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

ΔΕλφινάκι ρώτα και στην ΑΝΑΣΑ.Έχουν οργανωθεί αρκετά τώρα πια και ενδεχομενως, να μπορουν να σου προτείνουν κάποιους.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κλεάνθη μου,


τους είχα στείλει ένα e-mail πριν απο 4 μήνες περίπου αλλά με έγραψαν...Ίσως ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως.

----------


## bouliana

ναι ωραία να βρούμε ειδικό αλλά πως?κ στην συμπρωτεύουσα ακόμα χειρότερα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Υπάρχουν,bouliana μου...Παντού υπάρχουν,αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο και τύχη...
Εγώ πηγαίνω σε κάποιον εδώ στη Θεσ/νίκη(ασπάζεται την συστημική θεραπεία) 
και γνωρίζω πως ασχολείται και με άτομα με διαταραχή στην πρόσληψη τροφής.
Αν πραγματικά είσαι αποφασισμένη να κάνεις αυτό το εγχείρημα,
αν θέλεις,να σου δώσω τα στοιχεία του,με την ελπίδα βέβαια να έχει χρόνο, 
γιατί κι εμένα με ανέλαβε με την προϋπόθεση οι συνεδρίες μας να γίνονται όποτε ευκαιρεί...

----------


## glwssou

σημερα ειναι η 9η συνεχομενη μερα χωρις βουλιμικο...!
απο τοτε που ξεκινησα τν χημικη διαιτα της amarylis(δν ξερω αν θυμαστε ποια διαιτα εννοω) κ κιλα εχω χασει κ ειμαι κ πλυ κλα.. εχω να μεινω 9 μερες οκ απο περσι τν απριλη.. 5 ή 6η μερα τα χαλουσα ολα.. ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσ.. να χασω επιτελους κ αυτα τα 10κιλα π θελω......

----------


## katerina23

ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΕΣ?ΕΓΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΧΟΡΟ!!!!!!ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΚΙΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!ΧΕΧΕΧΕ ΕΙΜΑΙ 63 ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΩΣ ΧΕΧΕΧΕ ...ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΗΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ 70ΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ¨(ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΧΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΧΟΡΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!!!ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α!!!!ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ!!!!ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ(((((ΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ))))) ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΕΙΛΗΚΡΙΝΑ¨)ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΗ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΥΦΤΩ¨)ΧΕΧΕΧΕ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΚΡΑΤΑΕΙ¨)
ΑΥΤΑΑΑΑΑΑ Α ΔΕΛΦΙΝΑΚΙ ΓΩ ΤΑ REDUCTIL ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ..ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΓΩΓΗ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΝΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ...ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ "ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓ¨Ο" ΧΑΠΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΚΤΙ "XENICAL"KAI KATI ΑΛΛΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΩΝ...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Glwssou,


δε φοβάσαι ότι με τη χημική δίαιτα που ακολουθείς, θα ξαναπάρεις τα κιλά που έχασες όταν σταματήσεις τη δίαιτα? Τι συντήρηση θα κάνεις? Αυτή είναι η δίαιτα της μονοφαγίας?

----------


## glwssou

ναι, μου το εχουν πει πολλα ατομα κ απο αυτο τ site... βσκ οτν την τελειωσω θα φαω μαλλον 2 μερες λαχανικα κ μετα θα παω στ διατροφολογο μ π ξερει ολα οσα εχουν προηγηθει με το βαρος μου και θα της πω τι εκνα κ μετα θα κνω οτι μ πει για να διατηρησω το βαρος μ..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μπράβο! Ωραία, αυτό είναι το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις. Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά και να μην ξανακάνεις βουλιμικό στη ζωή σου.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα!


Χθες το βράδυ ξαναείχα βουλιμικό, μετά από μια εβδομάδα. Εντόπισα τι μου το προκάλεσε. Είχαμε βγει για μπυρίτσα. Ήπια 2 μπύρες και μετά ένα σφηνάκι. Ζαλίστηκα αρκετά. Μετά η παρέα ήθελε να πάμε για κρέπα-βάφλα. Μοιράστηκα 1 βάφλα με 2 μπάλες παγωτό και σιρόπι παγωμένο με τον αρραβωνιαστικό μου. Εκεί έγινε το κλικ. Γύρισα σπίτι κι έφαγα 2 φέτες ψωμί μάυρο, 2 μεγάλα κομμάτια τυρί, 3 κουλουράκια καρότου, 1 μπανάνα, 1 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ σοκολάτα γάλακτος ΙΟΝ αμυγδάλου, 2-3 χούφτες κάσιους(τα άτιμα τα τσακίζω σε κάθε βουλιμικό), 1 κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα αλμυρή. Ευτυχώς δεν έσκασα και δεν έκανα εμετό. Η αιτία\αφορμή ήταν η κατανάλωση ενός ''μη ασφαλούς'' τροφίμου για τα δικά μου δεδομένα δηλ. της βάφλας. Κάπως έτσι ξεκινάνε, τώρα τελευταία, όλα μου τα βουλιμικά...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Αυτό είναι κλασσικό!Όταν τρως κάτι <<απαγορευμένο>> ή εκτός προγράμματος, τότε ή παρασύρεσαι ή απλά λες:Αφού ξέφυγα από το διατροφικό μου πλάνο, ας κάνω ότι θέλω...

----------


## hopa

δελφινακι οκ προχωραμε,το θεμα ειναι να μην σταματησουμε να σηκωνομαστε καθε φοα που πεφτουμε..ομως ηθελα να σου πω για τα κασιους οτι καλα θα ειναι να φροντισεις να μην υπαρχουν στο σπιτι ειναι ο πιο παχυντικος ξηρος καρπος. Ειχα μια γνωστη η οποια ηταν (και εινα ακομη)ανορεξικη χωρις τα εμφανη σημαδια της γνωστης διαταραχης,δεν ειχε εμμονη με την εικονα της,δεν εβλεπε τον εαυτο της χοντρο ,μαλιστα ντρεποταν για τα λιγα κιλα της και προσπαθουσε συνεχως να βρει γιατρεια.Ξεχασα να σου πω πως ηταν ετσι απο παιδι και δεν καταφερνε ποτε να ξεπερασει τα 40 κιλα(1.65 υψος)Καποια στιγμη επισκεφτηκε εναν βελονιστη που την βοηθησε να παρει 4-5 αλλα η διαφορα της ηταν τεραστια φαινοταν πολυ καλα..Οταν τη ρωτησα τι ειχε κανει μου ειπε οτι κανει βελονισμο και οτι της επεβαλε ο γιατρος να τρωει μεγαλες ποσοτητες κασιους γιατι εκτος απο πολυ θρεπτικα ανοιγουν και την ορεξη!!!!οταν μετα απο μεγαλο διαστημα δεν αντεχε να τρωει αλλα κασιους εχασε αυτοματα τα κιλα..δεν ξερω πως και τι επαιξε ρολο απλα αναφερω κατι που ειδα με τα ματια μου..ποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσα χρονια εχω να φαω κασιους....και εμενα μου αρεσαν πολυ κυριως σε βουλιμικο και συνηθως μετα ποα σοκολατα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δελφινάκι,είναι πολύ σημαντικό που καταγράφεις τη συμπεριφορά σου και πολύ δεικτικό αυτό που σου συνέβη!
Αναρρωτιέμαι...μήπως η κατάργση της κατηγοριοποίσης των φαγητών σε "ασφαλή" και "μη" είναι μια κάποια λύση;
Αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τη δική μου κατηγοριοποίηση σε "διαιτητικά φαγητά" και "μη",
με συνέπεια να μην τρώω τίποτα που θα μου έβαζαν σε δίαιτα όταν δεν είμαι σε δίαιτα,όσο κι αν λαχταρώ τη δροσιά του...
(π.χ. λαχταρώ μια σαλάτα ή ένα φρούτο το καλοκαίρι,ή ένα γιαουρτάκι αλλά θα φάω βλακείες αν δεν είμαι σε προσπάθεια)
Εγώ πάντως εκεί έχω συντονιστεί γιατί όσο το βλέπω έτσι, δίαιτα και διατροφή καθίστανται συνώνυμες λέξεις...
Αυτό εξηγούσα και στην κολλητή μου (πρώην ανορεξική) που δεν καταλάβαινε πώς είναι εξίσου δύσκολο για μένα 
να κάνω αυτοβούλως σωστή διατροφή όσο και δίαιτα,όπου με γραμμάρια και οδηγίες ενός χαρτιού θα ορίζεται από άλλον τι θα τρώω...

----------


## bouliana

δελφινάκι dont worry συμβαίνουν αυτά.αφού δεν έκανεσ το μοιραίο λάθος να προκαλέσεις εμετό πιστεύω οτί εχεις πάρει την κατάσταση στα χέρια σου κ την ελέγχεις οσό γίνεται. να σαι ρωτήσω κάτι αν επιτρέπεται επειδή είμαι και καινούρια κ δεν ξέρω κιόλας αν ταχετε πει αυτά.ο αρραβωνιαστικός σου το ξέρει για τα βουλιμικά?έχετε μιλήσει ανοιχτά.?nadine θα ήθελα να μου τα δώσεις τα στοιχεία του πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. παιδιά μαρέσει να μιλάω μαζί σας. διαβάζω τισ σθζητήσεις κ καταλαβαίνω πολλά πράγματα. οπως οτι γιατροσόφια δεν υπάρχουν( μη ρεαλιστικές δίαιτες κ χαπάκια κ τσαι κτλ βότανα) οτι θέλει δύναμη ,θέληση κ υπομονή

----------


## dolphin_ed

Bouliana μου,


ο αρραβωνιαστικός μου ξέρει για τα βουλιμικά. Βέβαια, όχι από την αρχή. Το κακό είναι ότι όλα ξεκίνησαν με αφορμή κάτι που μου είχε πει (πολύ διακριτικά, απλά εγώ μάλλον το πήρα πολύ βαριά) πριν από 1,5 χρόνο περίπου. Η αντιμετώπισή του αρχικά ήταν τελείως λανθασμένη και μου έκανε χειρότερη ζημιά. Μετά από πολλές συζητήσεις και υποδείξεις από την πλευρά μου σχετικά με το πώς θα ήθελα να μου συμπεριφέρεται άρχισε να διορθώνεται. Το θέμα είναι ότι μάλλον άργησε...Πολύ...

----------


## diamond_ed

δελφινούλα μην στεναχωριέσαι, το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μην τα κρατάς μεσα σου,η δυναμη σου είναι ότι εκφράζεσαι όσο δυσκολο και να ειναι αυτό κάποιες φορές.Και να θυμάσαι ότι τους ''κανόνες'' πρέπει μερικές φορές να τους παραβιάζουμε, γιατί μόνο έτσι αφιερωνόμαστε πιο πολύ στον αρχικό μας στόχο.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Απλά νιώθω τόσο κουρασμένη ώρες-ώρες. Αναρωτιέμαι τι έκανα για να αξίζω κάτι τέτοιο. Σίγουρα κάθε πισωγύρισμα μας παραδειγματίζει. Αλλά, πόσα πισωγυρίσματα πια?

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση!
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δε νομίζω ότι στη ζωή έχουμε ό,τι αξίζουμε,αλλά ό,τι πιστεύουμε πως αξίζουμε...
Νομίζω τα πισωγυρίσματα είναι τόσα όσα χρειαζόμαστε πριν τολμήσουμε το βήμα μπροστά.
Μέχρι να νιώσουμε αρκετά δυνατοί και έτοιμοι ώστε ν'αφήσουμε πίσω τις ανασφάλειες και το φόβο του αγνώστου
και να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι καλύτερο για μας...Πιθανώς ώσπου να εξαντλήσουμε όλα μας τα περιθώρια και τις δυνάμεις μας!
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο πάτος είναι σωτήριος.Μόνο όταν φτάσεις εκεί έχεις τη δυνατότητα να δώσεις μια ώθηση και ν'αρχίσεις νάνεβαίνεις στην επιφάνεια και πάλι!
Όσο είσαι απλά βυθισμένος στα βαθειά,πλέεις ατέρμονα εκεί κάτω χωρίς να έχεις κάπου να πιαστείς...
Μην τα φοβόμαστε τα χειρότερα μας!Ας διδαχθούμε απ'αυτά κι ας τ'αφήσουμε να μας οδηγήσουν στα καλύτερα μας!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Nadine μου,


έπιασα πάτο, όπως λες, την περασμένη Κυριακή το πρωί. Τότε τα είδα όλα πιο ξεκάθαρα, πιο ψυχρά. ʼκουσα τη φωνή από μέσα μου να λέει '' ή οι άλλοι ή εγώ΄΄. Πήρα μια απόφαση-ρίσκο, βγήκα από το παρασκήνιο κι από την Κυριακή πραγματικά έχω γίνει άλλος άνθρωπος. Σαν να βαδίζω αντίστροφα τώρα προς την επιφάνεια. Σαν να έγινε το δεύτρο ''κλικ'' μέσα στο μυαλό μου. Το πρώτο ήταν αυτό που με κατέστρεψε.
Νομίζω πώς βρήκα ένα φως. Έπρεπε όμως πρώτα, όπως πολύ σωστά είπες, να πιάσω πάτο.

----------


## diamond_ed

Aυτη ακριβώς η υπέρβαση που έκανες , να τα δεις όλα πιο ψυχρά, θα σε οδηγήσει στην επιτυχία.
Μπράβο σου!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Το ελπίζω...Ήδη το φαγητό έχει πάψει να αποτελεί έμμονη ιδέα. Από τη Δευτέρα και μετά νιώθω περίεργα αλλά για πρώτη φορά μετά από καιρό, πολύ καλά. Να δούμε πώς θα πάει...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Να μη σε ματιάσουμε,δελφινάκι μας!Ελπίζω αυτή η φορά να είναι εκείνη που θα κάνει τη διαφορά!
Εύχομαι αυτό το "περίεργα"να γίνει χωρίς να το καταλάβεις κατάσταση,φυσιολογικό...Χαλ λλλλαρά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> nadine θα ήθελα να μου τα δώσεις τα στοιχεία του πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό.


bouliana μου,σου έστειλα U2U για το θέμα του ψυχολόγου...

----------


## bouliana

σευχαριστώ πολύ nadine.μόλις βρω ευκαιρία(κ θάρρος) θα του τηλεφωνήσω.νασαι καλά, σου εύχομαι δύναμη.

----------


## τζενη_ed

που ειστε ολοι 
ειμαι τοση ωρα μεσα και ευτυχως 
ολες ειστε εξω και διασκεδαζετε
πηρα τηλεφωνο και μπορει να κλεισω ραντεβου για εγχειρηση
ολικη γαστρικη πτυχωση
θα μιλησω πρωτα και θα δω 
αλλα το θελω πολυ
τουλαχιστο εχω κατι να ελπιζω

----------


## hopa

ρε τζενη συνελθε γαι 15 κιλα θα κανεις εγχειρηση? ψαξε καλα το θεμα δεν ειναι παντα οπως τα εχουμε εμεις στο μυαλο μας..και ενα χειρουργειο ειναι παντα ενα χειρουργειο . . τι να πω δεν θελω να σε απελπιζω . . καλη φωτιση . .

----------


## τζενη_ed

πια 15 ρε ελπιδακι εχω γινει 84 αλλα δεν αλλαξα την μπαρα
και εχω πεσει εντελως 
και δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα και κανενα
εχω και οσφυαλγια που επιβαρεινεται
το ξερω οτι εχει το ρισκο του αλλα 
ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## hopa

εσυ ξερες τι να σου πω..καλη επιτυχια παντως..το ψαξα λιγο και ειδα οτι γινεται λαπαροσκοπικα,δεν εχει καθολου παρενεργειες και ειναι η πιο ασφαλης μεθοδος που προτεινουν ακομη και στους εφηβους,επιπλεον ειναι και η πιο οικονομικη απ'ολες τις σχετικες επεμβασεις..αν μαθεις λεπτομερειες και τιμη ενημερωσε με γιατι ενδιαφερεται συγγενικο μου προσωπο.Παντως μην σε παιρνει τοσο απο κατω δεν μπορουμε ολες να ειμαστε μοντελα .

----------


## τζενη_ed

ευχαριστω κουκλα για το ενδιαφερον 
οντως ειναι ολα αυτα που λες και η τιμη ειναι 5000 με 5500
γινεται και θεσ/νικη

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα!


Χθες το βράδυ είδα στον ύπνο μου ότι ξαναείχα βουλιμικό. Τρόμαξα τόσο που ξύπνησα και δεν πίστευα ότι ήταν όνειρο. Ακόμα και ξύπνια που ήμουνα αναρωτιώμουνα πώς έκανα πάλι πισωγύρισμα μετά από 1 μήνα (και βάλε) κι είχα στεναχωρηθεί. Πόσο βαθιά έχει μπει στο υποσυνείδητο ο φόβος του επόμενου βουλιμικού...Πόσο τρόμαξα ρε παιδιά...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Και ναι ω ναι...το προχθεσινό όνειρο βγήκε πραγματικό. Υπέκυψα πάλι χθες βράδυ. Έφαγα αρκετή ποσότητα από πολλά φαγάκια. Δεν έκανα εμετό ευτυχώς. Σήμερα που ξύπνησα ένιωθα τύψεις αλλά εντάξει, δεν τρελλάθηκα κιόλας. Σήμερα και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες θα τρώω κανονικά μπας και σπάσω το φαύλο κύκλο επιτέλους.

----------


## τζενη_ed

ισως κουκλα μου ηταν οτι ενιωσες οτι τελιωσε το μαρτηριο και χαλαρωσες τις αντιστασεις
παμε απ την αρχη παλι

----------


## reaki

Καλημερα.Νιωθω τοσο αποτυχημενη..Εχθες θα ηταν η πεμπτη μερα χωρις βουλιμικο..και για μενα αυτο θα ηταν κατι..Ειμαι χαλια, νιωθω σκουπιδι..Παιρνω πολλη δυναμη απο ολους σας και εσφιξα τα δοντια τη Δευτερα να βαλω τον εαυτο μου σε μια ταξη.Βλεπω κι εγω εφιαλτες τα πρωτα βραδια, οτι πνιγουν παντου σακουλες απο ζαζαροπλαστεια και φουρνους, και πεφτω με τα μουτρα..Ξυπναω μουσκεμα στον ιδρωτα, απο τη μια ανακουφισμενη και απο την αλλη με τοσο τρομο για την δυναμη που εχει αυτη η αρρωστια ασυνειδητα.Σας διαβαζω τωρα που σας βρηκα και ελπιζω.. και εχθες τα χαλασα ολα..Ξοδεψα και το τελευταιο ευρω στο φαγητο, σαν ναρκομανης.Ειλικρινα με σιχαινομαι.Δεν μπορω να ξαναδω παντου φαγητα και λερωμενες λεκανες...Κουραστηκα.....Ποσε ς φορες να πεσω και να ξανασηκωθω;ΠΟΣΕΣ;Πως τα καταφερνετε εσεις;Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχουμε καταφέρει και τελικά, πόσοι από εμάς το έχουν ξεπεράσει σε βάθος χρόνου,αλλά σίγουρα κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια.ʼλλοι πιο μεθοδική και με τη βοήθεια ειδικού και άλλοι μόνοι τους.Κάτι είναι και αυτό...Ο συμβιβασμός με την ιδέα ότι το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας θα έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα μου προκαλεί άγχος και παραίτηση...

Όπως και να 'χει το ζήτημα είναι μέσα από το αλλεπάλληλο πισωγύρισμα,απ΄τους συνεχείς φαύλους κύκλους, να μαθαίνουμε και κάτι.Ν' αντιμετωπίζουμε κάθε βουλιμική <<νέα φορά>> με διαφορετικό και πιο ψύχραιμο τρόπο και να μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε το μυαλό μας.Πρέπει προσπαθήσουμε να το κυριεύσουμε και να μη μας επιβάλλεται εκείνο.

Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## reaki

Μακαρι απο ολη αυτη την ιστορια να βγω διδαγμενη κι οχι διαλυμενη..Σ΄ ευχαριστω κλεανθη..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!


Reaki, ψυχραιμία. Μην τα παρατάς. Κι εγώ από την Πέμπτη το βράδυ έχω απανωτά βουλιμικά. Μέχρι και χθες αργά το βράδυ που γύρισα σπίτι έπεσα με τα μούτρα σε ό,τι βρήκα μπροστά μου. Κι όλα αυτά μετά από 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα χωρίς βουλιμικά. Εκεί να δεις απογοήτευση. Τώρα πια όμως νιώθω ότι βρίσκομαι πιο κοντά στην αιτία της βουλιμίας. Αποκλείω τα ψυχολογικά αίτια διότι όλες αυτές τις μέρες ήμουνα μια χαρά ψυχολογικά. Επομένως, κάτι άλλο φταίει και μάλλον είναι βιολογικό το θέμα. Δηλ. μέσα από τα βουλιμικά ο οργανισμός αναζητά απεγνωσμένα ό,τι έχει στερηθεί. Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν, θα πρέπει να βελτιώσω περισσότερο τη διατροφή μου. Τον τελευταίο καιρό, την είχα βελτιώσει αρκετά αλλά μάλλον και πάλι κάτι δεν έκανα καλά.
Ξαναξεκινάω από σήμερα λοπόν...για άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Γαμώτο, πάλι το χάλασα. Παραέφαγα. Πού μοιράζουν δύναμη γαμώτο?

----------


## LSD

οταν ο Θεος μοιραζε δυναμη εμεις κραταγαμε ομπρελα!

αν και για να ειμαστε δικαιοι, εγω βλέπω στον εαυτο μου δυναμη για ολα τα πραγματα που δεν εχουν να κανουν με το φαγητο.μηπως τελικά την πάθαμε, απο την πολυ πειθαρχία;;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ακριβώς από αυτό την πατήσαμε, σε συνδυασμο με υπερβολική δόση τελειομανίας. Αυτά μας φάγανεεεεεεεε!!!!!!Γαμώτοοοο οο, έχω φάει τον άμπακο...!!!!

----------


## reaki

Aχ βρε Δελφινακι!Ποτε και πως ερχεται αυτη η μερα που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε αοριστο και θα ανηκει πια για τα καλα η βουλιμια στο παρελθον;Θελω να μη με λουζει κρυος ιδρωτας τη νυχτα βλεποντας εφιαλτες οτι χαλαω την υποσχεση που εδωσα στον εαυτο μου..να μην τρεμω να κατσω σε τραπεζι με κοσμο..να μπορω να βγω , να φαω, να πιω, να χαρω, χωρις να τρεμω οτι θα χασω το μετρο, χωρις να φοβαμαι οτι οι αλλοι θα καταλαβουν το προβλημα μου με το φαγητο, χωρις να παλευω με την μπουκια..να ζησω φυσιολογικα, χωρις να πρεπει παντα να θυμαμαι να μην μενω νηστικη πολλες ωρες γιατι τοτε θα καλωσορισω το βουλιμικο..Να ξυπνησω ενα πρωι και να μην σκεφτω τι εφαγα και τι θα φαω.. Ωρες ωρες απελπιζομαι..τοση δουλεια εκανα με τον εαυτο μου, εσκαψα κι εμαθα..κι ομως η βουλιμια με περιμενει στη γωνια..Ποσο πια;Εχω αναστειλλει οη μου τη ζωη για την μερα που θα ειμαι καλα..
Παντως Δελφινακι εισαι σε καλο δρομο..Σημειωσες μεγαλη προοδο, ενας μηνας και κατι δεν ειναι λιγο πραγμα..Παρε κουραγιο απο την επιτυχια αυτη και διορθωσε οτι μπορει να πηγε στραβα.Πρεπει να ειμαστε σε διαρκη επιφυλακη.Νομιζω ομως πως ολοι εμεις εδω που ψαχνουμε λυση, βοηθεια, προσπαθουμε και στηριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον, ειμαστε δυνατοι..Προσπαθουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε κατι δυσκολο. πολυπλοκο και με βαθιες ριζες.Ας αγαπησουμε τους εαυτους μας..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Reaki μου,


μέσα από αυτά που γράφεις διαβάζω τισ σκέψεις μου. Με έχει πιάσει πάλι απελπισία. Είπα, από σήμερα να κάνω μια νέα αρχή. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο.

----------


## reaki

Θα τα καταφερουμε..Δεν μπορει να μας νικησει η βουλιμια..Αισθανομαι οτι εχω ολους εσας κοντα μου, τους οποιους θα σκεφτομαι καθε φορα που θα με πιανει παρορμηση να φαω και απο τα σκουπιδια (ποσο πιο χαμηλα μπορει να πεσει κανεις;;;) και θα χαρειτε αν τα καταφερω.Μια μερα χωρις βουλιμια μια μικρη νικη.Αποφασισα να βλεπω καθε μερα ξεχωριστα και καθε φορα που θα βλεπω το βουλιμικο να καταφθανει θα σκεφτομαι τι χρησιμο μπορω να κανω στη θεση του..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Reaki μου,


σε συγχαίρω για το αισιόδοξό σου μήνυμα το οποίο με γεμίζει κι εμένα αισιοδοξία. Έχεις δίκιο ότι πρέπει να βλέπουμε την κάθε μέρα ξεχωριστά και να λέμε μπράβο στους εαυτούς μας για την κάθε μέρα που περνάει. Οι μακροπρόθεσμοι στόχοι δεν οδηγούν τελικά πουθενά. Οι μικρές, μεμονωμένες μας νίκες θα μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε καλύτερα. Κι εγώ κάποια φορά είχα φάει από τα σκουπίδια, δεν είσαι η μόνη. Όταν όμως με πιάνει η παρόρμηση για βουλιμικό τίποτα δε μπορεί να με σταματήσει. Καμία σκέψη και καμία μέθοδος αντιπερισπασμού δε βοηθάει εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## device

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν αντέχω τη ζωή μου. Το κεφάλι μου παει να σπάσει και δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω. Μετά απο καιρό ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά μου και διαπιστώνω ότι εχω πάρει 5 κιλά! Αρχίζω δίαιτα αλλά τα νεύρα μου έχουν σπάσει. Ξεσπάω με το παραμικρό. Το βράδυ δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ με αποτέλεσμα όλη τη μέρα να είμαι χάλια. Σαν να υπάρχει κάποια σχέση φαγητού με καλό ύπνο! Αν συνεχίσω έτσι η άνεργη θα μείνω ή παχιά. Ναι το ξέρω ότι είναι ψευτοδίλημμα αλλά μέχρι τώρα έτσι εμφανίζεται σε μένα. Δεν ξέρω... αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω τη διάυγεια ούτε να ξαναδιαβάσω αυτά που έγραψα...

----------


## τζενη_ed

λοιπον 
καταλαβαινω ακριβως πως νιωθεις
το εχω περασει πολες φορες
η λυση ειναι να κοιμασαι καλητερα
προσπαθησε να διαβαζεις κατι χαλαρωτικο πριν κοιμηθεις
να αρνηθεις στο μυαλο σου να αναμοχλευει ολα τα προβληματα της ημερας οταν πεφτεις στο κρεβατι
σκεψου και φαντασου οτι εισαι καπου αλλου
καπου ιδανικα
σ ενα σπα
σε διακοπες.....
αν θεωρεις οτι τα προβληματα ειναι συμαντικα κατσε πριν ξαπλωσεις και γραψτα για την αλλη μερα
ετσι θα σου φυγουν οι ανυσηχες σκεψεις;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Χθες με ξαναέπιασε βουλιμικό, μετά από 10 μέρες. Πάλι εξαιτίας της διχοτόμου σκέψης ''αφού χάλασα τη διατροφή μου ας καταβροχθίσω τα πάντα'' κι εξαιτίας κάτι γλυκών που είχαν περισσέψει στο ψυγείο από το Σάββατο το βράδυ. Τα Σβκ δε με πάνε καθόλου τελικά. Τουλάχιστον, δεν έκανα εμετό.
Το διαφορετικό που θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω αυτή τη φορά είναι να το αντιμετωπίσω σαν μεμονωμένο περιστατικό και να συνεχίσω σήμερα τη διατροφή μου. ʼλλες φορές τα βουλιμικά μου κρατάνε 3-4 μέρες συνεχόμενες.
Το απόγευμα έχω και ραντεβού στο κέντρο ΑΝΑΣΑ οπότε ελπίζω να πάρω κουράγιο κι από 'κει.

----------


## device

Να σου πω, δεν ξέρω κανένα που να μην έχε ΠΟΤΕ κάποιο αντίστιχοι περιστατικό. Το θέμα είναι το ΠΩΣ το ξεπερνάς (οκ και η συχνότητα ). Να μην κάνεις εμέτό και κυρίως να μη σε κατατρώνε οι τύψεις. Εγινε και τελέιωσε. και πάλι στη σωστή διατροφική συμπεριφορά για 15 μέρες. Και ξανά... σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν. Πιστεύω στη σταθερή προσπάθεια, όπως το κύμα που αργά αργά και με επιμονή τρώει το βράχο. Κουράγιο θέλει και επιμονή.

----------


## mell

χρονια πολλα με υγεια και ευτυχια

----------


## dolphin_ed

ʼλλο ένα βουλιμικό...Κρασί αρκετό, χάλια διάθεση, απώλεια ελέγχου...και το βουλιμικό δεν άργησε να με πιάσει, μετά από 14 μέρες αυτή τη φορά...

----------

